# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - September 2017



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Following on from August's 260-post thread, here's September!

Brixton news, rumours and general chat - August 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Good work, Windmill!







Musicians Against Homelessness Mini-Fest, Brixton Windmill, Sat Sep 2nd


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Lambeth fucks up again: Cost of Education Centre for Brixton Windmill more than doubles to £753,000 as Lambeth Council miscalculates price


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Some things on this weekend: Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 1st – Sun 3rd Sept 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

I posted this in the Carnegie thread but thought it was worth a pic here too.






In photos: Carnegie Library campaigners stage candelit procession in south London, Thurs 31st Aug


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2017)

every time i see the padlock on a brixton news thread i don't think padlock, i think handbags.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Lambeth fucks up again: Cost of Education Centre for Brixton Windmill more than doubles to £753,000 as Lambeth Council miscalculates price



Have you read the linked report? That suggests it's not a 'fuck up' but that since the initial feasibility study was completed, the costs have increased due to: "a) cost inflation impacts, b) a falling GBP impacting on the cost of materials and c) rising cost of construction" from here. Its what happens on capital projects - that and costs (unless it's tendered as a design and build) can potentially increase, and timetables can slip.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Have you read the linked report? That suggests it's not a 'fuck up' but that since the initial feasibility study was completed, the costs have increased due to: "a) cost inflation impacts, b) a falling GBP impacting on the cost of materials and c) rising cost of construction" from here. Its what happens on capital projects - that and costs (unless it's tendered as a design and build) can potentially increase, and timetables can slip.


So you think that accounts for more than *doubling* the costs?
It's a relatively small, short term project (funding was agreed less than a year ago) so I'm curious how inflation and a falling pound could ravage its budget so catastrophically and how none of this could have been anticipated. What materials is it using that have to be imported?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

Have you ever managed a large capital project?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Have you ever managed a large capital project?


Do all of them double their budgets in less than a year then?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

So that's a no then?


----------



## Gleena (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Do all of them double their budgets in less than a year then?



Some do, yes.

Raw materials are up 15% YOY. Remember, though, builders don't buy raw materials directly (so they don't buy lumber from a forester). Therefore you could easily see a rise of 20-25% in price. Most lumber is imported, as I understand it (open to correction on this point.) There is a lack of EU workers as well, as many are leaving, upping costs of labour. Inflation continues to rise.

They have, according to the report, run two full procurement processes - so they have proved that last year's price estimate isn't working in the market.

Also, it would seem they have engaged Squire to make cost cutting suggestions on the design - however, this being Grade II listed, those changes aren't appropriate.

It appears to be a function of two things - an underestimate in the first instance, and a years worth of Brexit volatility in the construction market. I'd agree there was a costings issue (a 50% overrun isn't (fixed on edit) unheard of, but it's not usual either), coupled with inflation, labour and Brexit.

Remember increased costs to run the building will occur as a result of inflation and Brexit factors as well, so the £6000 estimate to run the building may rise, too.

I'm no fan of Lambeth, but I doubt they miscalculated by 50%, probably more like 10-20% initially, then got unlucky with the economy. 10-20% for capital works isn't really out of line, IMO. It's not idea, but it's closer to the project overruns I see.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Have you ever managed a large capital project?


That's a poor line in argument.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> So that's a no then?


And that's double poor


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

I think Gleena 's answered it comprehensively. 

The buzz article is just a bit ill informed and out for a pop - rather than understanding why the costs have increased. That then undermines the reputation of Jason's good investigative blogging.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Gleena said:


> Some do, yes.
> 
> Raw materials are up 15% YOY. Remember, though, builders don't buy raw materials directly (so they don't buy lumber from a forester). Therefore you could easily see a rise of 20-25% in price. Most lumber is imported, as I understand it (open to correction on this point.) There is a lack of EU workers as well, as many are leaving, upping costs of labour. Inflation continues to rise.
> 
> ...


So how often do similar sized projects double in cost (and possibly more)? Could you give me a rough percentage?

This is taxpayers money after all, so people have every right to be less than forgiving.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> I think Gleena 's answered it comprehensively.
> 
> The buzz article is just a bit ill informed and out for a pop - rather than understanding why the costs have increased. That then undermines the reputation of Jason's good investigative blogging.


It seems pretty straightforward to me. 

Which bit of this do you disagree with? 


> It is alarming to see that estimation less then twelve months ago was able to come up with a figure that was so far removed from the actual cost.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> I think Gleena 's answered it comprehensively.
> 
> The buzz article is just a bit ill informed and out for a pop - rather than understanding why the costs have increased. That then undermines the reputation of Jason's good investigative blogging.


I see no problem with questioning the competency of the project - one does not need to be an expert in a field to query why something has doubled in price. There may well be legitimate reasons for the increase, reasons that are esoteric & require knowledge of the industry to consider justifiable. I suppose a better approach might be to say "how have similar projects undertaken elsewhere, of comparable scope, that were costed around the same time fared by comparison". Is this an isolated case or have other such projects also seen comparable increases?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> It seems pretty straightforward to me.
> 
> Which bit of this do you disagree with?



Who is that "it is alarming to see that the estimation..." line aimed at - Lambeth?


----------



## Gleena (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> So how often do similar sized projects double in cost (and possibly more)? Could you give me a rough percentage?
> 
> This is taxpayers money after all, so people have every right to be less than forgiving.


 
Absolutely, taxpayers should test and question government expenditure. (Sorry if this is all too long a post.)

I don't have those statistics to hand, but would welcome anyone who has seen research. My business is contract law, so I naturally see them when they go really very wrong indeed (equally, I'm late to the law and have spent a large amount of time in project and programme management in this life, so I have experience on both sides.)

10-20% overrun, which I believe this to have been when the project was initially costed, is fairly normal. Most contracts have it in the tolerances. The current economic climate is, to put it mildly, bonkers for major capital projects. In the region of 50% plus overruns in my life in normal economic circumstances? Maybe 15-20%. As I said, it's not unheard of and it's not ideal. In my day to day work, I note that it's normally the scope that causes cost issues, either scope-creep (just adding one more thing until it blows up) or not being clear in the scope of the project in the first instance. Remember this is a very tiny project as things go for both the council and the designer.

But! (There's always a but...) I have no insight into the scope of the project, what Squires was contracted to do, who did the costing, if there was any sort of qualified surveyor type oversight, if, because it's charity work, there were other than normal arrangements, etc. So like everyone else here, I'm spitballing as to what happened as the only information I have is what was in the report, which I did read.

I think there's a middle ground between 'Lambeth fucked up' and 'this is totally business as usual NBD move on nothing to see' that's being missed here, that's all. It's not news that Lambeth fucks up spectacularly and often, I just don't think this is one of those times. I think (again, just back of the envelope calculations) that Lambeth could have done a bit better but also was stupendously unlucky.

I also think that FoTBW should check their running costs hold true, because I would love to have this built and be sustainable. I like to sit and look at the windmill on sunny days because I am a history nerd, and would make sure I donated to make it better.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

Gleena said:


> Absolutely, taxpayers should test and question government expenditure. (Sorry if this is all too long a post.)
> 
> I don't have those statistics to hand, but would welcome anyone who has seen research. My business is contract law, so I naturally see them when they go really very wrong indeed (equally, I'm late to the law and have spent a large amount of time in project and programme management in this life, so I have experience on both sides.)
> 
> ...


Do you think that Squires may have come up with a design that looked suitably brilliant and portfolio-worthy but involved - perhaps - importing more materials than similar projects and thus held the project ransom to plummeting exchange rates? I'm not blaming them, I'm just trying to get my head around such a hefty increase. 

I understand and appreciate what you've posted above but surely the _doubling_ of cost (and quite possibly much more) is somewhat unusual for a relatively small scale and straightforward project?


----------



## 3Zeros (Sep 1, 2017)

Gleena said:


> Some do, yes.
> 
> Raw materials are up 15% YOY. Remember, though, builders don't buy raw materials directly (so they don't buy lumber from a forester). Therefore you could easily see a rise of 20-25% in price. Most lumber is imported, as I understand it (open to correction on this point.) There is a lack of EU workers as well, as many are leaving, upping costs of labour. Inflation continues to rise.
> 
> ...



Unless my maths is way off, we're not talking about a 50% increase but a 91% increase. £393000 to £753000 is an increase of 91.60% isn't it?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2017)

You can see the squires design on the web link that Jason posted and you linked to. It's plain, simple and fits the environment. It's not a vanity project.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> You can see the squires design on the web link that Jason posted and you linked to. It's plain, simple and fits the environment. It's not a vanity project.


It says this.


> Designs respond to the site’s agricultural history by creating a contemporary crafted pitched roof structure using a Douglas Fir timber frame, and cladding the exterior in a dark weatherboard.  The structure is book-ended by two gable walls in a black brick to reference the tar sealed Windmill tower.
> 
> Internally, the main space features the exposed timber frame and full height sliding doors opening onto a decked external terrace overlooking the park.  A grain store, kitchen, administration, cycle parking and WC’s are also provided.


Imported Douglas Fir can't be cheap.


----------



## Gleena (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Do you think that Squires may have come up with a design that looked suitably brilliant and portfolio-worthy but involved - perhaps - importing more materials than similar projects and thus held the project ransom to plummeting exchange rates? I'm not blaming them, I'm just trying to get my head around such a hefty increase.
> 
> I understand and appreciate what you've posted above but surely the _doubling_ of cost (and quite possibly much more) is somewhat unusual for a relatively small scale and straightforward project?




To your first point: No I don't think so, but they may have. It is, after all, just a two room classroom, some storage and a kitchen that has to fit into a Grade II listed site. I don't think the UK manufactures much in the way of raw materials for building in the first place these days, but I'm quite happy to be wrong, that's beyond my remit.

I did say it was not unheard of, and not ideal. No, it's not usual. It's just not scandalous in the current climate. Given the explanation in the report, I would not expect to be having tense legal discussions about it in this instance, for example. (That said, if it were a commercial project I might, but only to the extent of what could be done to back out of the contract or to make them perform to the initial price.) What I would have expected is for the report to have elaborated a bit more in terms of how the price was arrived at and been less frustratingly general as to the contribution of inflation and raw materials had to the increase.  

But as I said, we're speculating. Without the information in my previous post (scope, oversight, charity vs commercial development, etc.) neither of us have a way to know how the cost was arrived at in the first place. The only clear facts are that the construction industry as a whole is suffering from abnormal price rises due to several factors, that Lambeth has tested the price two times, and that it is now more expensive than they said it was going to be.  

And now I've defended Lambeth, and need a shower.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2017)

The increase is so large that I don't think it can be blamed solely or even mainly on rising construction costs.

If fingers of blame were to be pointed, I might point them at the initial Quantity Surveyor who produced the 2016 cost estimate. The QS is supposed to be the cost expert. The architects would have developed the design in consultation with that QS. If the QS says "yes we can build that design for the budget" then you can't blame the architects. To some extent you can't blame the council either, if they took that QS's advice in good faith. Unless they employed someone clearly not qualified to do the job. I note a new QS was appointed to do the re-costing. Of course the full story will probably be rather more complicated than what is written in the report. It's certainly true that scope creep can be a problem and is commonly the cause of cost over-runs. Was the brief or design significantly altered after the initial costing? Maybe, in which case it might not be the QS's fault.

Something a bit similar appears to have happened with the LJ works project. Reading the council report about that, my question was similarly whether they'd employed a competent QS to do the budget costing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2017)

On the way in to brixton I could see what looks like a new glass dome - on top of buildings on the right approaching from north, on Brixton road. Anyone know which building it tops? Is it new or have I just never noticed it before?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 1, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> On the way in to brixton I could see what looks like a new glass dome - on top of buildings on the right approaching from north, on Brixton road. Anyone know which building it tops? Is it new or have I just never noticed it before?



It is the office of the Architects Squire and Partners, long thread here. 

Squire and Partners in Lambeth


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> It is the office of the Architects Squire and Partners, long thread here.
> 
> Squire and Partners in Lambeth


thanks I wondered about that, but can't be bothered reading whole thread which mostly consists of bickering, couldn't see anything about a dome. Is that the building site where the PO is?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks I wondered about that, but can't be bothered reading whole thread which mostly consists of bickering, couldn't see anything about a dome. Is that the building site where the PO is?


It's above the old dept store building above the former PO (which has now been shunted into an annoyingly smaller space nearby). 
Squire and Partners talk vibrancy and show off the shiny dome of their new Brixton Department Store home


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2017)

editor said:


> It's above the old dept store building above the former PO (which has now been shunted into an annoyingly smaller space nearby).
> Squire and Partners talk vibrancy and show off the shiny dome of their new Brixton Department Store home


thought the PO move was temp - is that a permanent new home for the PO then?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thought the PO move was temp - is that a permanent new home for the PO then?


That's the new permanent, smaller, queue-out-into-the street home. The old PO space was annexed by Squire & Partners for their showcase offices.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2017)

The entire estate was ASBOd and no one told us!







Lambeth & Met Police put an entire Brixton council estate on a 48 hour Closure Notice – without telling them


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 1, 2017)

What park is everyone prohibited from entering? It doesn't make sense!


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 2, 2017)

editor said:


> The entire estate was ASBOd and no one told us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought there was less braying cunts about than usual, obviously worked


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks I wondered about that, but can't be bothered reading whole thread which mostly consists of bickering, couldn't see anything about a dome. Is that the building site where the PO is?



Instead of making comment on your view of the merits of that thread you could have used the search facility to find info on the dome using the link Ed postrd up for you I've just tried it on that thread. It comes up with relevant posts.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

Gleena said:


> Some do, yes.
> 
> ) There is a lack of EU workers as well, as many are leaving, upping costs of labour. /QUOTE]
> This.




Upping costs on labour isn't necessarily meaning higher wages for the workers. Not from my , admittedly, subjective view from chatting to workers in the building industry. One was telling me how much his firm charges for plumbing jobs. How little a proportion of it he gets.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

editor said:


> The entire estate was ASBOd and no one told us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was Notting Hill Carnival weekend. Clearly the police thought that an estate with a large relatively poor and black population may cause a nuisance and disturbance that weekend.

Funny that the nuisance that residents of central Brixton have been complaining about at meetings ,where police were present, doesn't result in a closure notice. Say in Electric Avenue for example.

There is unpleasant tinge of racial and class profiling in this Closure notice.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 2, 2017)

The Virgin Mobile Shop appears to of closed on Brixton Road next to the tube. Not going to miss it, but I'm sure the employees will.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> What park is everyone prohibited from entering? It doesn't make sense!



The way I read it is this. If you live in area ,and can prove it to an officer, you are allowed to enter and leave the designated area.

If you don't live in area then police officer can order you to leave.

So ,in theory , police could put officers around the boundary asking people to prove they live on estate.

If say someone from estate went to Carnival and after invited a few friends back the officer could refuse them entry if they didn't reside on estate.

You don't even have to be causing any trouble.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This was Notting Hill Carnival weekend. Clearly the police thought that an estate with a large relatively poor and black population may cause a nuisance and disturbance that weekend.
> Funny that the nuisance that residents of central Brixton have been complaining about at meetings ,where police were present, doesn't result in a closure notice. Say in Electric Avenue for example.


An old music hall song encapsulates the situation:

It's the same the whole world over
It's the poor what gets the blame
It's the rich what gets the pleasure
Ain't it all a bloomin' shame?

Ironically Pier Paolo Pasolini - well-known left-leaning film director - noted that it is the poor who end up as policemen and the children of the wealthy who regularly violently confronted them (but that was Italy in the 1960s).


----------



## lefteri (Sep 2, 2017)

editor said:


> That's the new permanent, smaller, queue-out-into-the street home. The old PO space was annexed by Squire & Partners for their showcase offices.


With no post box on the outside of it, let's not forget


----------



## Gleena (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Upping costs on labour isn't necessarily meaning higher wages for the workers. Not from my , admittedly, subjective view from chatting to workers in the building industry. One was telling me how much his firm charges for plumbing jobs. How little a proportion of it he gets.



No argument from me.


----------



## Gleena (Sep 2, 2017)

editor said:


> The entire estate was ASBOd and no one told us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll see if I can find it but we got a threatening letter from Metropolitan a couple of weeks ago about not having an organised BBQ with food stalls (??) through our letterboxes. Encouraged people to dob in their neighbours, and threatened to have folks leases terminated (no word on what they'd do to private owners). Maybe that is the notice?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2017)

lefteri said:


> With no post box on the outside of it, let's not forget


This is supposed to be in process.

I heard on the grapevine that the GPO are currently engaged in restoring the "Wedgwood Benn" pillar box which was formerly outside Iceland. This is to be situated outside the new Ferndale Road Post Office.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The way I read it is this. If you live in area ,and can prove it to an officer, you are allowed to enter and leave the designated area.
> 
> If you don't live in area then police officer can order you to leave.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see someone like Liberty challenge this. It seems to be legally very dodgy to me (though not an expert).


----------



## lefteri (Sep 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This is supposed to be in process.
> 
> I heard on the grapevine that the GPO are currently engaged in restoring the "Wedgwood Benn" pillar box which was formerly outside Iceland. This is to be situated outside the new Ferndale Road Post Office.



Good news but with the net result that we would still be down one post box


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> ...There is unpleasant tinge of racial and class profiling in this Closure notice.



Funny you should mention that ...



*... three weeks earlier ...*



*... one year ago.*​


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Instead of making comment on your view of the merits of that thread you could have used the search facility to find info on the dome using the link Ed postrd up for you I've just tried it on that thread. It comes up with relevant posts.


Well that's me told. I was only asking a general question - I'm not doing an essay on it and I don't really care to research to whom the fucking dome belongs.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This is supposed to be in process.
> 
> I heard on the grapevine that the GPO are currently engaged in restoring the "Wedgwood Benn" pillar box which was formerly outside Iceland. This is to be situated outside the new Ferndale Road Post Office.



I'm not sure anyone notices the ill placed post box at the end of the market its always so piled up with rubbish. Still there really ought to be a PO box on the high street somewhere.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> I'd like to see someone like Liberty challenge this. It seems to be legally very dodgy to me (though not an expert).



Same here. It seems completely dodgy.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2017)

Looking at the Act cited in the Buzz article it is clearly to do with closing a dodgy premises e.g. a nightclub or bar where the police believe there is going to otherwise be trouble. The section talks about the owner of the premises. This can't have been intended to be applied to a whole estate or area of land - I think the Met are pushing the limits of what was intended to be covered by the law. I'll contact Liberty and see if they are interested in taking this up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2017)

Gleena said:


> I'll see if I can find it but we got a threatening letter from Metropolitan a couple of weeks ago about not having an organised BBQ with food stalls (??) through our letterboxes. Encouraged people to dob in their neighbours, and threatened to have folks leases terminated (no word on what they'd do to private owners). Maybe that is the notice?


Yeh. Welcome to Lambeth, police-style


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well that's me told. I was only asking a general question - I'm not doing an essay on it and I don't really care to research to whom the fucking dome belongs.



You were also making a comment about that thread. Expressing an opinion. Not just asking a general question.


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> Looking at the Act cited in the Buzz article it is clearly to do with closing a dodgy premises e.g. a nightclub or bar where the police believe there is going to otherwise be trouble. The section talks about the owner of the premises. This can't have been intended to be applied to a whole estate or area of land - I think the Met are pushing the limits of what was intended to be covered by the law. I'll contact Liberty and see if they are interested in taking this up.


It can also apply to residential properties a couple of flats in our rd have recently had closure notices applied. Initially to stop people visiting then to remove the residents prior to eviction. From what I can make out these were related to dealing and cookooing.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> Looking at the Act cited in the Buzz article it is clearly to do with closing a dodgy premises e.g. a nightclub or bar where the police believe there is going to otherwise be trouble. The section talks about the owner of the premises. This can't have been intended to be applied to a whole estate or area of land - I think the Met are pushing the limits of what was intended to be covered by the law. I'll contact Liberty and see if they are interested in taking this up.



I agree. Looking it up and a 48 hour closure was meant to be a quick stopgap giving police two days to apply for more permanent closure. It was supposed to be used where serious issues like hard drug dealing may be taking place in a club or house.

In this case the Met were using it to put the residents on whole estate in a kind of lock down. Never intending to make a case to magistrate for long closure. This was never about closing a particular building.

The trouble with legislation like this is that the Met can look at wording of act and use it in ways that might not have been intended.But then that's why whole books are written about the law. Arguing about the wording is what lawyers do. Mets legal advice must have been this creative use of this closure power for 48 hours is just inside the law.

But I agree it's arguable.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2017)

ash said:


> It can also apply to residential properties a couple of flats in our rd have recently had closure notices applied. Initially to stop people visiting then to remove the residents prior to eviction. From what I can make out these were related to dealing and cookooing.



Yes I think premises=property. Not a whole estate.


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2017)

Winot said:


> Yes I think premises=property. Not a whole estate.


I agree I can't see how it could have been endorsed or justified on such a grand scale


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2017)

One property would tend to be under the control of one person or group of people who would have some degree of control over, and responsibility for what goes on within it.

A housing estate has lots of properties, each under the control of different people. Serving this kind of notice puts restrictions on people who have absolutely no control over what goes on elsewhere in the estate, whether or not those goings-ons are real or actually harmful. It's like a kind of collective punishment. And it intrudes on what people do in their own homes. The whole thing seems wrong to me. The amateurish and barely literate Lambeth poster announcing it makes it look like power is being excercised by people who shouldn't be trusted with it.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2017)

As far as I can see, the one pair of notices stuck on the lamppost outside Southwyck House represented the sum total of the requirement by law to ensure that "reasonable efforts have been made to inform the people who live on the premises."

I've spoken to many residents and not one of them had any idea of the 48 hour Closure Notice, and it's been the same story on Facebook where other estate agents have posted.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> You were also making a comment about that thread. Expressing an opinion. Not just asking a general question.


well excuse me for having an opinion. Wish I'd never asked.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 3, 2017)

We were in Brixton yesterday and had a look at Squire and Partners. It's really is a beautiful building. Looks like it's more or less ready too. 

We were sad to see the corner shop/off license opposite owned by Martin closed and up for rent.  

Station market road with all the stalls out was as busy and as I remember it from 15 years ago. You wouldn't have really noticed the arches were closed unless you were looking. 

Walked out of Federation coffee when first made feel unwelcome with the buggy and then following a passive aggressive waitress encounter. 

Went on down to Tooting for a curry


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 3, 2017)

I really like what Squire & Partners have done with the building. It really lifts that stretch of road. Hopefully we'll see more of that standard of refurb.


----------



## innit (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in Brixton yesterday and had a look at Squire and Partners. It's really is a beautiful building. Looks like it's more or less ready too.
> 
> We were sad to see the corner shop/off license opposite owned by Martin closed and up for rent.
> 
> ...


Federation is a lot less welcoming under its new management ime, but then I almost always have a buggy with me.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## lefteri (Sep 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 114908


Seen a few of those about this road digging season.  Still spot the odd plastic Urban80 bus seat around although sadly not any Urban75s - it is strange that a temporary sign and a bus seat share the same nomenclature format


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2017)

Demo in support of striking McDonalds workers in Brixton now - Protest outside Brixton McDonald’s in support of fair pay, 5pm today, 4th Sept Up the workers!


----------



## ash (Sep 4, 2017)

The Stockwell park estate has almost gone. Glad to see the skateboard park is still hanging on.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2017)

ash said:


> The Stockwell park estate has almost gone. Glad to see the skateboard park is still hanging on.


I suspect it will come under immense pressure to stop being a 24 hour facility once the yups move in.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Couldn't believe how busy Brixton was on a Monday night! We went to Calcutta Street for dinner with visitors at about 8.30, it was rammed. 

The one thing that never seems to change in Brixton, despite the pretty awful bar renovation, the toilets in the Albert are still grim  And the staff are lovely, welcoming and friendly


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 5, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Couldn't believe how busy Brixton was on a Monday night! We went to Calcutta Street for dinner with visitors at about 8.30, it was rammed.
> 
> The one thing that never seems to change in Brixton, despite the pretty awful bar renovation, the toilets in the Albert are still grim  And the staff are lovely, welcoming and friendly


It's how we know this is still reality. The day you go to the Albert and the loos are all sparkly & clean, that's when you know you're stuck in the Matrix & the machines have won...


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Couldn't believe how busy Brixton was on a Monday night! We went to Calcutta Street for dinner with visitors at about 8.30, it was rammed.
> 
> The one thing that never seems to change in Brixton, despite the pretty awful bar renovation, the toilets in the Albert are still grim  And the staff are lovely, welcoming and friendly


I was in the Albert last night, and yes the bogs were grim. 

By the way, I bloody hate that faux flickering neon sign outside Calcutta Street!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Grim news from the Electric: 



> A young woman has died and two men were left fighting for their lives in hospital after taking MDMA at two nightclubs in south London, police said.
> 
> The 22-year-old Vietnamese woman became seriously ill after taking drugs with some friends at Crystals nightclub in New Cross over the Bank Holiday weekend....
> 
> ...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2017)

editor said:


> I was in the Albert last night, and yes the bogs were grim.
> 
> By the way, I bloody hate that faux flickering neon sign outside Calcutta Street!



The food was a bit blahhh as well. Wish I'd walked down to Booma..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 5, 2017)

Why would anyone eat in the albert?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why would anyone eat in the albert?


Because it offers reasonably cheap food with a pint.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Here's the latest Brixton David Bowie shrine photos. Some of the objects being left are getting very strange indeed!  


















Brixton’s David Bowie memorial: photos of tributes and messages left during August 2017


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Why would anyone eat in the albert?



I didn't - I ate at Calcutta..


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Good to know where hipster food joint CHICKENliquor‏  stand on supporting local workers. 
Boycott the fuckers!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Oooo-kay.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 5, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> I didn't - I ate at Calcutta..



I never suggested you did.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Because it offers reasonably cheap food with a pint.



Reasonably crap food...

....and yes I've eaten there. Comparable with the shite end of Wetherspoons, but costs more.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Oooo-kay.




Cos we need less bins and more beehives on our main thoroughfares.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Good to know where hipster food joint CHICKENliquor‏  stand on supporting local workers.
> Boycott the fuckers!




Ended up in argument with a geezer about picturehouse yesterday. He was fucking clueless about industrial action and the way unions work. He ended up offering me his membership card so I could get discounted viewings. Prat!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Reasonably crap food...
> 
> ....and yes I've eaten there. Comparable with the shite end of Wetherspoons, but costs more.


I think that's unfair: I was pleasantly surprised at the half decent quality of the food I had there. Not great but nowhere near crap either.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Ended up in argument with a geezer about picturehouse yesterday. He was fucking clueless about industrial action and the way unions work. He ended up offering me his membership card so I could get discounted viewings. Prat!


I note that a local listings website currently promotes events at the Ritzy.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 5, 2017)

I had to Google Calcutta as didn't know where it was. I must have walked past it. I go to Brixton on Saturdays to chat in the off licence Ive used for years opposite Dogstar ( still run by same family)and in Bookmongers. Most of the street I try to not register, I think subconciously, as I walk by. I don't like what has happened to Brixton. I miss the Phoenix.

I do hope Loughborough Junction doesn't end up like Brixton. The guy in off licence said it will eventually.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I had to Google Calcutta as didn't know where it was. I must have walked past it. I go to Brixton on Saturdays to chat in the off licence Ive used for years opposite Dogstar ( still run by same family)and in Bookmongers. Most of the street I try to not register, I think subconciously, as I walk by. I don't like what has happened to Brixton. I miss the Phoenix.
> 
> I do hope Loughborough Junction doesn't end up like Brixton. The guy in off licence said it will eventually.


The original Phoenix was wonderful and was a great place to meet people and get the local gossip. I had lunch in Barneys Cafe in Loughborough Junction this week and it reminded me of the old Phoenix, although I think it's inevitable that Loughborough Junction will change in the near future, sadly.


----------



## phillm (Sep 6, 2017)

This will have been posted way back I'm sure but that said stumbled upon it when looking for something else so thought I'd share for all those who haven't seen it before.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 6, 2017)

God Wolmar is a cunt "left wing intellectuals" saved the houses, my arse.The Blues was at 29 not 27 dickhead.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

These guys regularly put on charity shows in Brixton and they're always brilliant. We've got two free tickets up for grabs for their 2 day festie on the 16th-17th Sept.

Win tickets for the fab Wonderland festival, south London, 16th-17th Sept


----------



## lefteri (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> These guys regularly put on charity shows in Brixton and they're always brilliant. We've got two free tickets up for grabs for their 2 day festie on the 16th-17th Sept.
> 
> Win tickets for the fab Wonderland festival, south London, 16th-17th Sept


went to a festival there last year - it's a really lovely place - we were struggling to find a taxi at the end and the owner of the site ended up paying for our cab back to brixton, top man!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2017)

Lobby Lib Peck to rehouse Clavia

Latest on the single parent Clavia who Lambeth evicted.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Lobby Lib Peck to rehouse Clavia
> 
> Latest on the single parent Clavia who Lambeth evicted.


Buzzed'n'tweeted: Campaigners to lobby Lib Peck over evicted mum, Clavia Chambers: Thu 7th Sept, 7.30pm, Streatham High Rd


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

This is the kind of stuff that gets sent to the Buzz account every day. It's all about bloody entrepreneurs, big backed independents, upmarket foodie joints playing 'street' and PR company-promoted acts of charity. Here's today's gem. A fucking floating hot tub.



> I just wanted to get in touch to let you know that local Brixton-based entrepreneur, Tommo Stuart Thomson, has been revealed as a finalist in The Creator Awards, a global initiative established by collaborative workspace company WeWork to recognise and reward ‘creators’ all over the world.
> 
> Tommo is  Founder & CEO of HotTug UK. HotTug UK are bringing the world's first floating hot tub, The HotTug to London and other cities throughout the world, aiming to be the world's most unique experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2017)

What a load of shit.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 6, 2017)

I cannot think of many things I'd like to do less that sit unclothed in a 'hot tug' in Regents Canal


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> I cannot think of many things I'd like to do less that sit unclothed in a 'hot tug' in Regents Canal









But you get to bray _on the river_ with your chums! What a hoot! Just £220 for all your pals (plus the cost of champers) and a half grand deposit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2017)

It's a fucking boat, filled with water....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2017)

Next up....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a fucking boat, filled with water....


Filled with water and fuckwits....


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a fucking boat, filled with water....


Allow me to edit that: "It's a fucking boat, filled with twats...."


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Imagine that lovely Regents Canal water slopping into your champers as a boat goes past


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Imagine that lovely Regents Canal water slopping into your champers as a boat goes past


Or, even better, the jolly champers-fuelled hot tub accidentally driving under a well-laden and particularly juicy oozing sewage outfall pipe.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2017)

LOL. Not a tempting practice target for bored youths then...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> LOL. Not a tempting practice target for bored youths then...


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 6, 2017)

How does Tommo merit an award for something they describe on their own website as an idea they took from the netherlands? 

Bit like: Soak LDN


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Grim news from the Electric:



i hope this doesnt mean they get stricter on the door with searches, and the bouncers get more moody/interfering once you are inside and having a good time.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

innit said:


> Federation is a lot less welcoming under its new management ime, but then I almost always have a buggy with me.


No one at the B£ cafe is mean to buggyists. Always a very friendly vibe. Unless you're in my seat, then you can do one.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i hope this doesnt mean they get stricter on the door with searches, and the bouncers get more moody/interfering once you are inside and having a good time.


That reminds me: I was working on a list of Brixton venues demanding full photo ID/scanning. It's fucking depressing. Off the top of my head, the Phonox, Dogstar, Prince of Wales, Electric, 414 are all insisting on full photo ID with scanning, and places like Jamm, Albert and almost every other venue asking for ID before entry (sometimes only on weekends).


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> No one at the B£ cafe is mean to buggyists. Always a very friendly vibe. Unless you're in my seat, then you can do one.


Brixton Pound cafe is ace.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Filled with water and fuckwits....


How dare you, Tommo Stuart Thomson says it it is "aiming to be the world's most unique experience"!  Thanks Tommo, I may as well cross the Sistine Chapel and the Grand Canyon off the bucket list. And thanks for the pleonasm, you bell-end.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> That reminds me: I was working on a list of Brixton venues demanding full photo ID/scanning. It's fucking depressing. Off the top of my head, the Phonox, Dogstar, Prince of Wales, Electric, 414 are all insisting on full photo ID with scanning, and places like Jamm, Albert and almost every other venue asking for ID before entry (sometimes only on weekends).


Just a guess but I reckon if it was up to the venue owners they wouldn't do it, but the police and/or local council authority perhaps 'encourage' all late venues to check photo ID nowadays... it seems to have become the norm everywhere.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> Just a guess but I reckon if it was up to the venue owners they wouldn't do it, but the police and/or local council authority perhaps 'encourage' all late venues to check photo ID nowadays... it seems to have become the norm everywhere.


Oh for sure: I know it was forced on to the 414 and Dogstar as a condition. Plan B/Phonox took it on themselves to start scanning IDs though. I hate having to take out ID. If you haven't got a driving licence, you've got to go around with your expensive-to-replace passport. We're turning into the US, FFS.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

The 414 were made to do it by the Police after that DJ was shot. To be fair it's probably the best way to deter the people who take weapons into clubs.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh for sure: I know it was forced on to the 414 and Dogstar as a condition. Plan B/Phonox took it on themselves to start scanning IDs though. I hate having to take out ID. If you haven't got a driving licence, you've got to go around with your expensive-to-replace passport. We're turning into the US, FFS.


Yeah, that's a good point. I have a driving licence with me at all times but it must be a pain if you don't have one. Passports are easy to lose, and as you say bloody expensive to replace. Plus, if you lose 'too many' of them (don't know what the threshold might be), you might even have trouble getting replacements in the future. A colleague at work lost two in relatively quick succession and apparently was told if he lost the latest replacement he might find it far more difficult to get another, for a while at least.

I know ID cards were fiercely opposed in this country when they were proposed, but they are so much more practical than a passport for identification purposes.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

ID cards are available and can be used for club entry etc. Just buy one for £15 and keep your passport at home. Official UK ID Card - Photo ID - Proof Of Age Card


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> Yeah, that's a good point. I have a driving licence with me at all times but it must be a pain if you don't have one. Passports are easy to lose, and as you say bloody expensive to replace. Plus, if you lose 'too many' of them (don't know what the threshold might be), you might even have trouble getting replacements in the future. A colleague at work lost two in relatively quick succession and apparently was told if he lost the latest replacement he might find it far more difficult to get another, for a while at least.
> 
> I know ID cards were fiercely opposed in this country when they were proposed, but they are so much more practical than a passport for identification purposes.


You're still stuck with that troubling, "what do they do with my personal data" conundrum with ID cards though.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> ID cards are available and can be used for club entry etc. Just buy one for £15 and keep your passport at home. Official UK ID Card - Photo ID - Proof Of Age Card


That hasn't been a total success; The proof of age card that doesn't PASS muster


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

Your link is 6 years old.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Your link is 6 years old.


Indeed it is, but my reluctance to hand over £15 to a private company just to get into a bar remains box fresh.

This is worth a read too:


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2017)

A random question from reddit? If that's all that the country's leading fomenter of pointless arguments can come up with, I think the case for Validate UK is proven.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> A random question from reddit? If that's all that the country's leading fomenter of pointless arguments can come up with, I think the case for Validate UK is proven.


Massive deja vu here, have you been advertising this service on these boards before perchance?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 6, 2017)

I dont take it too personally if im asked for I.D by a bouncer sub contracted to work the night on the door of a venue because the owners have been told they have to by the police and the council. Im sure the owners would rather not turn away valid punters because of the stupid rule either. Its no bother to me to carry around a shitty little drivers license in my wallet, even if i dont drive, and at times can just be downright hilarious to be asked for it at the ripe old age of 31.

Its the kids i feel sorry for. I remember strolling into seminal nightclubs such as Camden Palace and Turnmills at the age of 16, without even being blinked at. Those nightclubs made me who i am today, kids these days would hardly stand a chance!


----------



## lefteri (Sep 6, 2017)

I've been asked for id at plan b and they accepted a debit card tbh


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I've been asked for id at plan b and they accepted a debit card tbh


Not sure when that was, but they were advertising Photo ID as necessary for some time.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Or, even better, the jolly champers-fuelled hot tub accidentally driving under a well-laden and particularly juicy oozing sewage outfall pipe.




Regents canal has changed a lot. I was up at "Granary Square" last Friday. The new development north of Kings Cross. That part of canal has had the full on gentrification treatment. I can see this "hot tub" idea doing alright up there. It was packed with people up there. All looking like the ones in the hot tub photos London has changed. And not for the better imo.

When I was up at Granary Square saw adverts for " canal living" . New expensive flats for the rich.

This "entrepreneurial" concept of hot tubs floating in the gentrified canal is good business concept to cater for needs of the rich scum now taking over central London. It's worth a prize.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> A random question from reddit? If that's all that the country's leading fomenter of pointless arguments can come up with, I think the case for Validate UK is proven.


Seems it's not universally welcomed because of fraud concerns so that would be £15 down the drain for some. 


> There is no way licensed venues will accept such a form of I.D., particularly as genuine I.D. cards produced by the PASS Scheme and Validate UK (both legitimate companies producing hard copy I.D. cards) *are having great difficulty getting their genuine items to be accepted *at venues across the country.
> 
> Beware! Scam - UK ID Scheme Photo ID - An Online Age Verification ID


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Regents canal has changed a lot. I was up at "Granary Square" last Friday. The new development north of Kings Cross. That part of canal has had the full on gentrification treatment. I can see this "hot tub" idea doing alright up there. It was packed with people up there. All looking like the ones in the hot tub. London has changed. And not for the better imo.


Let's hire a boat that makes a tidal wave as it passes them


----------



## lefteri (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Not sure when that was, but they were advertising Photo ID as necessary for some time.



I'm sure that's right, sometimes you can haggle a bit though - at the end of the day the management doesn't want the door staff to turn away too many paying customers


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I'm sure that's right, sometimes you can haggle a bit though - at the end of the day the management doesn't want the door staff to turn away too many paying customers


The Prince of Wales is very strict these days - even for the downstairs pub part on Thursday nights. It sucks.  

I'm pretty sure haggling won't work with any of the photo ID scanning joints anymore.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 6, 2017)

The bouncers at the POW are decent people, but its run very much by the book. I guess their hands are tied sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The bouncers at the POW are decent people, but its run very much by the book. I guess their hands are tied sort of thing.


They are indeed - they're some of the nicest bouncers I've ever encountered.


----------



## Winot (Sep 6, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I've been asked for id at plan b and they accepted a debit card tbh



Last time I went to Phonox (ex Plan B) they were demanding ID from everyone, apart from me and my mates.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Last time I went to Phonox (ex Plan B) they were demanding ID from everyone, apart from me and my mates.


How come you were exempt?


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2017)

I must say I'm not particularly concerned about the venue storing an image of my ID- certainly not from the angle that they might do something untoward with it. However, I wonder how safe their computers really are from hackers, who of course would have far less noble intentions if they obtained people's ID details. When we had a work do in a posh terrace bar in central London, the venue said they store it for three months. That's a rather long period of time.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh how I loved playing with these fabulously rubbish sound effects in the Grosvenor's DJ booth. They should be made compulsory on all DJ decks, IMO.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 115215
> 
> Oh how I loved playing with these fabulously rubbish sound effects in the Grosvenor's DJ booth. They should be made compulsory on all DJ decks, IMO.


 I was reminiscing about those very decks just the other day


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I was reminiscing about those very decks just the other day


Those sound effects were magnificent, especially when applied when there was a particularly earnest person on the mic


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> I must say I'm not particularly concerned about the venue storing an image of my ID- certainly not from the angle that they might do something untoward with it. However, I wonder how safe their computers really are from hackers, who of course would have far less noble intentions if they obtained people's ID details. When we had a work do in a posh terrace bar in central London, the venue said they store it for three months. That's a rather long period of time.



Three months is standard. Some buildings I go into in central London store my photo and details for longer. They aren't supposed to I think but don't wipe them. I know as I go back a lot later and it's still on computer. Data protection imo is pretty lax.

The reason they keep them for three months is in case police want to have a look. And data protection is supposed to mean they can't keep them for longer. This storage of your personal data isn't just about proving age. 

It's also intelligence resource for police.

Its getting all to common to have recorded on computer where you go and when. I think it's intrusive and largely unnecessary.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Three months is standard. Some buildings I go into in central London store my photo and details for longer. They aren't supposed to I think but don't wipe them. I know as I go back a lot later and it's still on computer. Data protection imo is pretty lax.
> 
> The reason they keep them for three months is in case police want to have a look. And data protection is supposed to mean they can't keep them for longer. This storage of your personal data isn't just about proving age.
> 
> ...


It's possible to go out for a night around town and end up with your details on 2, 3 or maybe more private databases. Venues should be compelled to list the scanning software used and details of exactly runs then, and what data is shared and with whom.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Not Brixton - but relevant to constant complaints on here about ID requirements.

BBC have now introduced ID requirement for attending recording of their shows:

**Please note that photographic ID is now required for entry to ALL recordings. Visit our FAQs to see what is accepted.**

Valid forms of ID are:

Passport
Driving licence
Biometric Residents permit
Citizen card
Validate UK ID card
HM Forces ID card
Student card
Police warrant card

It seems if you want to attend a recording of "Just a Minute" or something like that you now need a driving license or a passport.

Photo Oyster card/Disability passes etc not accepted it looks like.

I would be delighted if someone challenged this in court - its getting like a Police State, even to attend free events laid on by the BBC!


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

What's on in Brixton this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 8th – Sun 10th Sept 2017


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 7, 2017)

editor said:


> That reminds me: I was working on a list of Brixton venues demanding full photo ID/scanning. It's fucking depressing. Off the top of my head, the Phonox, Dogstar, Prince of Wales, Electric, 414 are all insisting on full photo ID with scanning, and places like Jamm, Albert and almost every other venue asking for ID before entry (sometimes only on weekends).


 well it puts me off even trying to go out in Brixton these days. I refuse to take out my valuable passport and even if  did I would refuse to have it scanned and stored by god knows who, of whom I have no guarentee of their fitness to hold such info or keep it securely and confidentially. 

Our parliament voted against the introduction of ID cards yet here we have a local council and police demanding it. It should be illegal.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 7, 2017)

editor said:


> What's on in Brixton this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 8th – Sun 10th Sept 2017



The legend that is Lil Louis plays 6hrs at Phonox on Sunday which you aren't gonna see in brixton again anytime soon - whether I can trust myself to go and behave well enough to be in a fit state for work on Monday is another question entirely, however


----------



## lefteri (Sep 7, 2017)

shifting gears said:


> The legend that is Lil Louis plays 6hrs at Phonox on Sunday which you aren't gonna see in brixton again anytime soon - whether I can trust myself to go and behave well enough to be in a fit state for work on Monday is another question entirely, however


Ah shucks how did I miss this? Am away too - damnation


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 7, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not Brixton - but relevant to constant complaints on here about ID requirements.
> 
> BBC have now introduced ID requirement for attending recording of their shows:
> 
> ...



This is one of the problems. Owners of buildings can set there own rules on who can enter a building. 

Ive had this problem recently. Went to office block in City. Company booked me in. Arrived and security wouldn't let me in. I showed company ID. Security had my name as the company in building had booked me in. Security said company ID not good enough.  

Security at another building told me police come around and give "advice" . Ie tell them to insist on passports as ID. 

It's. back door way to gradually make ID cards necessary to just go about ones everyday business.  

As someone I worked with said they didn't go this far when IRA were bombing London.  Also if ur suicide bomber you wouldn't care if someone had your ID.

Its all gradual move to make ID compulsory. I agree with friendofdorothy the ID scheme was dropped due to public opposition. And some politicians.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This is one of the problems. Owners of buildings can set there own rules on who can enter a building.
> 
> Ive had this problem recently. Went to office block in City. Company booked me in. Arrived and security wouldn't let me in. I showed company ID. Security had my name as the company in building had booked me in. Security said company ID not good enough.
> 
> ...


In the case of the BBC, believe it or not the bookings of audiences for TV and radio shows is done by C(R)APITA.

This season entry to the Proms has become very tedious - queueing even for season ticket holders and all bags searched.
Season tickets have photos on them - but as far as I know no other ticket holders are required to provide photo ID.
No doubt that pleasure will come in due course!


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 8, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This is one of the problems. Owners of buildings can set there own rules on who can enter a building.



Isn't that one of the benefits of owning the building? Why wouldn't the company you visited get to decide who does and does not enter their building?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 8, 2017)

editor said:


> You're still stuck with that troubling, "what do they do with my personal data" conundrum with ID cards though.



Find the name of the company who's service they are using and read their privacy statement.

They have a legal duty to fairly process your data, including only using it for the purpose they've obtained it for.

Alex


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 8, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Find the name of the company who's service they are using and read their privacy statement.
> 
> They have a legal duty to fairly process your data, including only using it for the purpose they've obtained it for.
> 
> Alex


Seems a lot of work for a pint.


----------



## phillm (Sep 8, 2017)

Seems to be almost de-riguer now - good luck hope you get it.

Thank You Email After Job Interview Example

oops wrong thread !


----------



## Angellic (Sep 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I've been asked for id at plan b and they accepted a debit card tbh



I was at a birthday do in Blues Kitchen. Was there till closing time and then a large group of us went to Market House next door. I wasn't asked for ID and not sure the others were, they are regulars and knew the security staff. I could easily have been mistaken as the father for almost everyone else in our group. Maybe that explains why.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 8, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Seems a lot of work for a pint.



He said he was worried about it....


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Seems a lot of work for a pint.


Exactly. And that's assuming the bouncer/door person is minded to start telling you such details (if they even know themselves).


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

alex_ said:


> He said he was worried about it....


_Everyone_ should be worried about having their passport scanned in at a club and the details put into a privately run database. Doesn't it bother you?

Data breaches and hacks happen every day and I have little faith in such companieds holding my data securely forever.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

Angellic said:


> I was at a birthday do in Blues Kitchen. Was there till closing time and then a large group of us went to Market House next door. I wasn't asked for ID and not sure the others were, they are regulars and knew the security staff. I could easily have been mistaken as the father for almost everyone else in our group. Maybe that explains why.


It's not about age at all - it's becoming like the USA where you can be 80 years old and still only get in a bar if you produce valid ID.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 8, 2017)

And this is why more and more it's a cans from the offie and spotify kind of night.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> And this is why more and more it's a cans from the offie and spotify kind of night.


It's generally OK in the week and Sundays - places like the Albert and the Dogstar generally don't ask for ID, although Phonox and the Electric, for example,* always *demand photo ID.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

Fairly mundane selection here: 8 Things To Do In Brixton During The Day


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Massive deja vu here, have you been advertising this service on these boards before perchance?


You've really lost the plot now.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 8, 2017)

editor said:


> _Everyone_ should be worried about having their passport scanned in at a club and the details put into a privately run database. Doesn't it bother you?
> 
> Data breaches and hacks happen every day and I have little faith in such companieds holding my data securely forever.



No, you are totally right - you/we are handing very sensitive pii to a bunch of muppets.

Scan of passport / driving license would be very useful for all sorts of bad stuff.

Does anyone know the name of the company providing the terminal ?

Here is an example of a data protection notice from this type of product 
http://koko.uk.com/files/idterms.pdf

Doesn't seem wildly unreasonable.

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

There was something of a Biblical cloud over Brixton an hour or so ago!


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2017)

editor said:


> There was something of a Biblical cloud over Brixton an hour or so ago!
> 
> View attachment 115320


I managed to keep just ahead of it on my journey coming from Chelsea. It was ridiculously dark for 7 pm and looking menacing but I managed to avoid the rain. Started pouring down five minutes after I made it home. One advantage of travelling west to east.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2017)

Majestical Lips on Atlantic Road has just been closed down under a bailiff possession notice.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Fairly mundane selection here: 8 Things To Do In Brixton During The Day


Go to Morleys and the Rec


----------



## lefteri (Sep 8, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> You've really lost the plot now.


Must have been someone else then but are you implying I'd partially lost the plot before ?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 9, 2017)

No, I thought you were someone else for a minute. Not concentrating properly. Pls ignore!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 9, 2017)

Given that we touched on data privacy in this thread, I may as well plug this free service which tells you how often hackers have got into a database which your info is in Have I been pwned? Check if your email has been compromised in a data breach It's amazing how often it happens. 18 times for me so far.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2017)

I saw some camera-lovin' all-struttin'n'poutin' bloke parading around in front of the cameras on Atlantic Road earlier and he's now being filmed charging into the Dogstar with an entourage of PLEASE LOOK AT ME hangers-on in his wake. Apparently it's some bloke from whatever that terrible cod-reality Chelsea show is.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Given that we touched on data privacy in this thread, I may as well plug this free service which tells you how often hackers have got into a database which your info is in Have I been pwned? Check if your email has been compromised in a data breach It's amazing how often it happens. 18 times for me so far.


Surely that is an advert?  Experian and equifax and use this line to get you to sign up for a monthly fee.

Seems in my own case my details have been hacked and sold on because someone opened a BT account in my name giving both my address and theirs (linked addresses). So now even without me buying anything on credit myself I have the privilege of having my details auctioned off in a data breach.

Equifax hack: 44 million Britons' personal details feared stolen in major US data breach


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 9, 2017)

It's not an advert, it's a very valuable free service. Have a look at wiki Have I Been Pwned? - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2017)

We're at the Dogstar tonight, DJing the Ballroom from 11pm-3am - drop me a line if you want a guest pass. 

Beyoncé to Britpop! Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar in Brixton tonight, Sat 9th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2017)

Very high parking outside the hoity toity Wine Parlour.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2017)

Lambeth's online planning database is fuycked https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Very high parking outside the hoity toity Wine Parlour.
> 
> View attachment 115349


It's someone trying to steal the bike by lifting it over the pole - that or the owner lost the key & was trying the same.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> It's someone trying to steal the bike by lifting it over the pole - that or the owner lost the key & was trying the same.


Or the bike is owned by an 8 foot tall guy with little legs.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Or the bike is owned by an 8 foot tall guy with little legs.



Maybe it's a Polish bike.


----------



## innit (Sep 10, 2017)

Where is best to get fish these days? I thought Ilias had a good reputation but haven't been impressed with what we've had from them.


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2017)

innit said:


> Where is best to get fish these days? I thought Ilias had a good reputation but haven't been impressed with what we've had from them.



We go to Jeffrey's since LS Mash closed. Next to Franco Manca. It's actually better than Mash.


----------



## innit (Sep 10, 2017)

It's the absence of Mash that had me at a loss, yes. Will give Jeffrey's a go next time, thanks.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> It's not an advert, it's a very valuable free service. Have a look at wiki Have I Been Pwned? - Wikipedia


All very well - but what do you do if you have 18 references to you floating around the ether?
Maybe change your name and the land registry details on your flat or house (if it's still yours)????


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Lambeth's online planning database is fuycked https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/


I get this at weekends a lot. Maybe their IT people go to hen parties in Prague?


----------



## Winot (Sep 10, 2017)

Victoria Line suspended. Person under train.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Or the bike is owned by an 8 foot tall guy with little legs.



little_legs


----------



## Ms T (Sep 10, 2017)

Winot said:


> We go to Jeffrey's since LS Mash closed. Next to Franco Manca. It's actually better than Mash.


Me too.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 10, 2017)

Pamir sign is gone


----------



## little_legs (Sep 10, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> little_legs


----------



## lefteri (Sep 10, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> It's someone trying to steal the bike by lifting it over the pole - that or the owner lost the key & was trying the same.


They normally remove the sign first though if they've any sense


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2017)

CH1 said:


> All very well - but what do you do if you have 18 references to you floating around the ether?
> Maybe change your name and the land registry details on your flat or house (if it's still yours)????


I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean by 18 references? Is this a credit file problem?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Or the bike is owned by an 8 foot tall guy with little legs.


It's been there for ages, locked up at the usual height. The elevation to the top of the pole was a few days ago. It's a pity, it looks as if it was liked by its owner. Bit of a mystery.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 12, 2017)

Beautiful rainbow over Brixton.

Ohh just noticed it's a double rainbow


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean by 18 references? Is this a credit file problem?


What I mean is that if you "join" Experian, Equifax and Clearscore they continually bombard you with emails about your email address and financial details being leaked and sold on the internet etc. And requesting you take out an account with them of £10 per month, or whatever.

In my opinion this is an industry which operates somewhat like the AntiVirus industry (only the main participants are 10 times as expensive as AV software).

What I'm saying is this: if you take one of the online tests and find you are vulnerable what can you do except take out a subscription to XYZ Credit Resolution? The clever bit is that there is a free trail month, after which you have to cancel (via a call centre who try to persuade you not to - but to pay them £10 per month indefinitely). This is a marketing ploy based on fear uncertainty and doubt. 

Moreover in the case of Equifax, who did enable someone to  fraudulently damage my credit position, they are paid by BT to provide credit reference services, then they seek to get paid by me - who they have screwed.

Add to this Equifax themselves have been hacked - and won't tell "customers" who have been affected.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 12, 2017)

CH1 said:


> What I mean is that if you "join" Experian, Equifax and Clearscore they continually bombard you with emails about your email address and financial details being leaked and sold on the internet etc. And requesting you take out an account with them of £10 per month, or whatever.
> 
> In my opinion this is an industry which operates somewhat like the AntiVirus industry (only the main participants are 10 times as expensive as AV software).
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff, why don't start a thread? this has moved beyond a local Brixton issue


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 12, 2017)

There is a free one, called Noddle or something similar. I just get one monthly email of any activity on the account


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> There is a free one, called Noddle or something similar. I just get one monthly email of any activity on the account


These people Identity fraud and identity theft did suggest Noddle to me - but it still comes back to you yourself having to challenge the fraudulent information when a fraud occurs. The web sites - including Action Fraud will not instigate police action on your behalf, nor do they apparently expect you to go to the Police. Rather the local police refer you to Action Fraud.

It seems to me that if money goes missing - if things work out well it just gets replaced and the banks etc then pass a claim on to their insurers.

Maybe the police department who monitor Action Fraud (which is actually a division of Capita) might catch a few of the bigger fish by aggregating information. If so they hardly broadcast their successes!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 12, 2017)

As per friendofdorothy's advice I've started a thread about this stuff in a more appropriate place How to combat identity theft & hacked email


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2017)

Open letter to Lib Peck, Chuka Umunna, Kate Hoey and Helen Hayes

Letter to MPs and Council leader concerning Clavia - the single parent evicted by Council. 

Letter says the Council should do more to assist people with the complex benefits system. That Clavia is the tip of the iceberg re housing benefit claims. Particularly for those topping up low wages with housing benefit claims.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Open letter to Lib Peck, Chuka Umunna, Kate Hoey and Helen Hayes
> 
> Letter to MPs and Council leader concerning Clavia - the single parent evicted by Council.
> 
> Letter says the Council should do more to assist people with the complex benefits system. That Clavia is the tip of the iceberg re housing benefit claims. Particularly for those topping up low wages with housing benefit claims.


Buzzed: Clavia eviction: campaigners post open letter to Lib Peck, Chuka Umunna, Kate Hoey and Helen Hayes

Petition here: Rehouse Clavia | Campaigns by You


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 13, 2017)

I miss Cafe Max.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Lambeth doing their thing again 






Lambeth Council threatens Small World Urbanism with legal action unless community art is removed from Beehive Place


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2017)

uk benzo said:


> I miss Cafe Max.


Me too.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2017)

Photos from today's protest. Sad to see so many passers-by being visibly angered by the protest and the cavalcade of utter twats on motorbikes who tried to charge straight through the protest. Brixton sure has changed  

















Pollution campaigners shut down Brixton Road as angry motorists fume – in photos


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2017)

Missed the bloody steam engine :/


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2017)

Some things on in and around da hood this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 15th – Sun 17th Sept 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2017)

So the Design Festival lot get to use the space which the Food Court was kicked out of.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 15, 2017)

editor said:


> So the Design Festival lot get to use the space which the Food Court was kicked out of.
> 
> View attachment 115683



They have been getting to use many spaces that are not available to others. The tunnel between Atlantic Road and Station Road being another example. The units in there are being used as small spaces, very similar to the 'Small' shops on Atlantic Road that have all been evicted.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 15, 2017)

What would be instructive is an explanation of *why* the "design festival lot" got to use the space the food court "was kicked out of". Under what circumstances and conditions the "design festival lot" can use the space and why the food court didn't meet these conditions and so were kicked out. What differentiates  the two, if anything? And therefore is one being treated unfairly while the other gets preferential treatment.  

But I don't think that kind of analysis is what anybody is about here


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2017)

This Sunday: Brixton Windmill Harvest Festival 2017 – this Sunday 17th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> What would be instructive is an explanation of *why* the "design festival lot" got to use the space the food court "was kicked out of". Under what circumstances and conditions the "design festival lot" can use the space and why the food court didn't meet these conditions and so were kicked out. What differentiates  the two, if anything? And therefore is one being treated unfairly while the other gets preferential treatment.
> 
> But I don't think that kind of analysis is what anybody is about here


I'm so sorry I didn't file a full report for you, or offer an in-depth analysis. You see, I just quickly passed by and grabbed the shot and then wondered how they got to use the space. Thought others might be interested too so posted it here. Not every post has to be a full length feature in a chat thread.

But now you're here and clearly so interested, why don't you pop off and do some research to share here instead of expecting me to do it for you?


----------



## northeast (Sep 16, 2017)

What's happen to hope and anchor (old grand union) it's been shut for what seems excessive amount of time following the fire just as it rebranded. Hope it's not going to vanish into more flats...


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2017)

northeast said:


> What's happen to hope and anchor (old grand union) it's been shut for what seems excessive amount of time following the fire just as it rebranded. Hope it's not going to vanish into more flats...


It's owned by Youngs so I don't think they'd just give up on the venue so soon after it reopened.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 16, 2017)

editor said:


> It's owned by Youngs so I don't think they'd just give up on the venue so soon after it reopened.



Looks from twitter like they'll be opening soon

Hope & Anchor (@HopeAndAnchorSW) on Twitter


----------



## northeast (Sep 17, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Looks from twitter like they'll be opening soon
> 
> Hope & Anchor (@HopeAndAnchorSW) on Twitter


 
Oh yeah so it seems. i was hoping might be turning into a normal pub. But looks like another themed burger joint, speaking of which ate in the Trinity arms the other day, that was a mistake never to be repeated. For a place the specialise in burgers and burgers only £14 gets you nothing more than a very small handful of chips and crap mass produced reheated burger. Makes Honest burger look cheap !


----------



## alex_ (Sep 17, 2017)

northeast said:


> Oh yeah so it seems. i was hoping might be turning into a normal pub. But looks like another themed burger joint, speaking of which ate in the Trinity arms the other day, that was a mistake never to be repeated. For a place the specialise in burgers and burgers only £14 gets you nothing more than a very small handful of chips and crap mass produced reheated burger. Makes Honest burger look cheap !



Apparently we need to be prepared for a "strong instagram game", whatever that means.

Also


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 17, 2017)

northeast said:


> Oh yeah so it seems. i was hoping might be turning into a normal pub. But looks like another themed burger joint, speaking of which ate in the Trinity arms the other day, that was a mistake never to be repeated. For a place the specialise in burgers and burgers only £14 gets you nothing more than a very small handful of chips and crap mass produced reheated burger. Makes Honest burger look cheap !



The Trinity has always been a bit average for food. Shame as it's a nice pub.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2017)

northeast said:


> Oh yeah so it seems. i was hoping might be turning into a normal pub. But looks like another themed burger joint, speaking of which ate in the Trinity arms the other day, that was a mistake never to be repeated. For a place the specialise in burgers and burgers only £14 gets you nothing more than a very small handful of chips and crap mass produced reheated burger. Makes Honest burger look cheap !


Presumably it will be much the same thing as they are both Youngs pubs and Burger Shack is being rolled out across them. It's not a _terrible_ burger but its nothing special and at the top end price wise.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 17, 2017)

Clinging onto the edge of Brixton , Landor Road car free day is on Saturday 23rd September. Can't manage to upload the flyer but there's some info here:
Landor Road Carfree Day | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Brixton meeting, this Thursday: Lambeth public meeting to defend & extend the free movement of people, Brixton, Weds 20th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Claudia has moved Pure Vinyl into the Dept Store







Pure Vinyl Records moves to new premises in Brixton with more space for reggae, soul, jazz and world music vinyl


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Coming to Elm Park Road. More LUXURY.

 



> These apartments provide a modern designed home from which to enjoy Brixton’s unique way of life.
> 
> Brixton is a unique, vibrant and cosmopolitan area of London, with a culture that is completely its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

*Please note: I've moved the posts about the hotel development on Dorrel Place to a dedicated thread: 
SW9 bar to be closed under plans for five storey hotel  for Dorrell Place


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2017)

Been looking at Ovalhouse theatre "Brixton City festival". Ovalhouse are going to build a new theatre in Brixton. They have been based in Oval for many years.

I see they have Potent Whisper on this Friday and Saturday. He did a lot to support the Brixton Arches campaign.


The Rhyming Guide to Radical Brixton | Ovalhouse


More info on what's on here:

What’s on | Ovalhouse

This sounds interesting:

Gerrard Winstanley's True and Righteous Mobile Incitement Unit | Ovalhouse


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

Photos from a very last minute gig at the Albert on Friday:
















In photos: Brixton Buzz brings the party to the Prince Albert, Friday 15th Sept 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

Man, this lot sound unbelievably edgy: Cut-Throat hairdressers who a "A TOUCH OF CUT-THROAT LONDON ATTITUDE SPRINKLED ON THE TOP."






Just £30 for a shave. 

Home


----------



## alex_ (Sep 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Man, this lot sound unbelievably edgy: Cut-Throat hairdressers who a "A TOUCH OF CUT-THROAT LONDON ATTITUDE SPRINKLED ON THE TOP."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, name like a barber price like a hairdressers

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Yes, name like a barber price like a hairdressers
> 
> Alex


Does your regular barber offer a 'touch of cut throat London attitude sprinkled on top' of your haircut then? How does that feel?

And how often do you pay £30 for a shave?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Does your regular barber offer a 'touch of cut throat London attitude sprinkled on top' of your haircut then? How does that feel?
> 
> And how often do you pay £30 for a shave?


One of my brothers said to me only yesterday that he no longer gets offered 'something for the weekend'.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 19, 2017)

> *Something for the Weekend* was originally a euphemistic reference used by barbers when offering condoms to their clientele



Why were barbers more concerned about unprotected sex than other trades?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 19, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Why were barbers more concerned about unprotected sex than other trades?


are you serious? 
edit to add: anyway these days everyone ought to be concerned about unprotected  sex.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Does your regular barber offer a 'touch of cut throat London attitude sprinkled on top' of your haircut then? How does that feel?
> 
> And how often do you pay £30 for a shave?



My point was it's really expensive !

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

alex_ said:


> My point was it's really expensive !
> 
> Alex


Ah, sorry. Your point was a bit too subtle for me.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2017)

The haircut prices are not cheap but are not particularly out of line with many other hairdressers. I don't bother with hairdressers because I'd rather go to a decent barber and pay less than half the going rate at places like these, but each to their own.

Having said that the shave price does seem eye watering.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting up our Brixton City info, Gramsci, and Ed for the other thread. The Mobile Incitement Unit were rehearsing in our car park as I was leaving this evening - some truly wonderful singing. And I agree Potent Whisper is fab . Anyone with kids - bring them to the Bootworks Mobile Jukebox on Sunday, and one of my personal favourites - the hula hooping event in Windrush Sq on Sunday afternoon. Last year 200 hundred people were joining in. I'm not just advertising  - I'd love to meet anyone who is dropping in on any of the events.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> Having said that the shave price does seem eye watering.


Well, that was the bit I was highlighting. _£30 for a fucking shave._


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2017)

Why would you let another man shave you at all? Does nobody remember Mississippi Burning for Christ sake?


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Why would you let another man shave you at all? Does nobody remember Mississippi Burning for Christ sake?


I was given a wet cut-throat shave voucher once, and it was pretty good. Then again I don't have that many enemies so I guess I'm pretty safe to entrust my neck with a stranger.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, that was the bit I was highlighting. _£30 for a fucking shave._


Maybe the price accounts for the fact that nowadays the client is likely as not sporting a massive hipster beard that requires 15 extra minutes of shearing and extra labour


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> I was given a wet cut-throat shave voucher once, and it was pretty good. Then again I don't have that many enemies so I guess I'm pretty safe to entrust my neck with a stranger.


There used to be a "thing to do" on the morning of a wedding in Ireland when the groom and party would meet and go for a shave. Dopey looking fuckers turning up at the altar looking like they'd been flayed.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2017)

T & P said:


> Maybe the price accounts for the fact that nowadays the client is likely as not sporting a massive hipster beard that requires 15 extra minutes of shearing and extra labour


Ah, there is a different price for having a bun-toting man about town's beard plumage trimmed. Just £15 for a bit of scissor action. Haircuts start at £30, so combine a haircut with a shave and - wham! - you're £60 down.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Ah, sorry. Your point was a bit too subtle for me.



It's got a name like a barber but a price list like a hairdresser.

Better ?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Why would you let another man shave you at all? Does nobody remember Mississippi Burning for Christ sake?


It brings to mind an Aussie bush poem by Banjo Patterson - The Man from Ironbark memorably illustrated in a children's book which I still happen to have on my shelf.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

alex_ said:


> It's got a name like a barber but a price list like a hairdresser.
> 
> Better ?


Except 'hairdressers' is rather an old fashioned, traditional word that doesn't always suggest high prices. Grannies go to hairdressers. Hipsters go to _salons, boutique hair studios_ and_ hair stylists.
_
And this is the kind of fucking drivel they write about themselves:  



> The sixth Blue Tit salon opened in the heart of Brixton in March 2016. Located on Coldharbour Lane, its design is inspired by Berlin nightlife, drawing on comparisons with Brixton’s vibrant street scene. Stripped back and industrial, there are exposed beams, polished concrete and metal hair stations suspended from the ceiling, plus a unique centrepiece created especially for our hairdressers in Brixton by contemporary artist Anastasya Martynova.


----------



## northeast (Sep 20, 2017)

See that Lexadon are trying for planning again on the old Diamond Hire site on Acre Lane. Guess the appeal got rejected or this is just a back up plan. Still a horrible building they just sliced a floor off the top. And see they plan to remove the large tree on Baytree road that is apparently diseased and not worth keeping....it looks fine to me



17/03846/FUL     |              Demolition of buildings and erection of a part 2, part 4 and part 5-storey building with basement level to provide 613sqm of office space (B1 Use Class), 22 self contained flats and 2 dwelling houses (C3 Use Class), together with provision of cycle and refuse storage, plus hard and soft landscaping with communal amenity space.                  |                                                                      41 - 45 Acre Lane London SW2 5TN


----------



## alex_ (Sep 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Except 'hairdressers' is rather an old fashioned, traditional word that doesn't always suggest high prices. Grannies go to hairdressers. Hipsters go to _salons, boutique hair studios_ and_ hair stylists.
> _
> And this is the kind of fucking drivel they write about themselves:



Yup, couldn't bring myself to type artisanal hair boutique.

You've made me do it

Alex


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 20, 2017)

Living in Brixton: area guide to homes, schools and transport links | Homes and Property

Brixton featured in the Evening Standards "Homes and Property" section. And there's a shout-out to U75:

_"...hipsterish vibe has caused some locals, who voice their opinions most vocally on Brixton’s colourful message board Urban75, to claim that Brixton’s regeneration is sliding into gentrification. Shock horror."_


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Living in Brixton: area guide to homes, schools and transport links | Homes and Property
> 
> Brixton featured in the Evening Standards "Homes and Property" section. And there's a shout-out to U75:
> 
> _"...hipsterish vibe has caused some locals, who voice their opinions most vocally on Brixton’s colourful message board Urban75, to claim that Brixton’s regeneration is sliding into gentrification. Shock horror."_



What a wind up. I thought your quote might be wrong. Sadly it's correct.

The piece us really annoying. Where do I start? So many bits to get wound up about.

Then I looked to see who had done it. Oh dear it's Anthea. I was hoping she would steer clear of Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Man, this lot sound unbelievably edgy: Cut-Throat hairdressers who a "A TOUCH OF CUT-THROAT LONDON ATTITUDE SPRINKLED ON THE TOP."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big fucking deal.  I had my hair cut by a Congolese bloke in Moabit, Berlin in 2015. He used just a cut-throat and a comb.  That and a beard-trim and a neck-shave cost me twelve euros.  £30 for a shave?  Fuck right off!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> What a wind up. I thought your quote might be wrong. Sadly it's correct.
> 
> The piece us really annoying. Where do I start? So many bits to get wound up about.
> 
> Then I looked to see who had done it. Oh dear it's Anthea. I was hoping she would steer clear of Brixton.


The title is painful enough: "The uber cool south London area shrugging off its battle-hardened rep," but then that seems to be her modus operandi at the Standard:

"This once-tough Hackney spot is now popular with hipsters and families"
"The north London spot swapping a troubled past for hipster hangouts"

Oh wait: she's involved in LJAG? Fuck's sake, You'd think she'd be a bit more sympathetic to the locals.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Went to the Lambeth History month meeting tonight about the MittelBau Dora slave labour camp and the development of the V2 rockets. One of the speakers was Francois Dupré, a French lady settled in Brixton since the 70s, whose uncle had been involved in V2 production as a prisoner.

Loads of stuff about V2 hits in London, how Werner von Braun ended up on his feet directing NASA. An interesting evening - but quite unexpected for Brixton Library.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 21, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Living in Brixton: area guide to homes, schools and transport links | Homes and Property
> 
> Brixton featured in the Evening Standards "Homes and Property" section. And there's a shout-out to U75:
> 
> _"...hipsterish vibe has caused some locals, who voice their opinions most vocally on Brixton’s colourful message board Urban75, to claim that Brixton’s regeneration is sliding into gentrification. Shock horror."_


Best bit from that article:



> *Postcode*
> SW2 is the Brixton postcode but most of Brixton is in SW9, the Stockwell postcode. Very confusing.



I'm mightily relieved to have it confirmed that I live in Brixton, and not Stockwell. Commiserations to all you poor SW9'ers...


----------



## theboris (Sep 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Went to the Lambeth History month meeting tonight about the MittelBau Dora slave labour camp and the development of the V2 rockets. One of the speakers was Francois Dupré, a French lady settled in Brixton since the 70s, whose uncle had been involved in V2 production as a prisoner.
> 
> Loads of stuff about V2 hits in London, how Werner von Braun ended up on his feet directing NASA. An interesting evening - but quite unexpected for Brixton Library.


von Braun's biopic was called 'I aim at the stars'. Mort Sahl said it should have been subtitled: 'But sometimes I hit London'
I Aim at the Stars - Wikipedia


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Went to the Lambeth History month meeting tonight about the MittelBau Dora slave labour camp and the development of the V2 rockets. One of the speakers was Francois Dupré, a French lady settled in Brixton since the 70s, whose uncle had been involved in V2 production as a prisoner.
> 
> Loads of stuff about V2 hits in London, how Werner von Braun ended up on his feet directing NASA. An interesting evening - but quite unexpected for Brixton Library.



It's not well known that NASA / USA space rockets built on the work of Nazi scientists. Not really " The Right Stuff".

Von Braun was lucky he wasn't captured by the Russians.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 21, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's not well known that NASA / USA space rockets built on the work of Nazi scientists. Not really " The Right Stuff".
> 
> Von Braun was lucky he wasn't captured by the Russians.



Operation Paperclip - Wikipedia


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> The title is painful enough: "The uber cool south London area shrugging off its battle-hardened rep," but then that seems to be her modus operandi at the Standard:
> 
> "This once-tough Hackney spot is now popular with hipsters and families"
> "The north London spot swapping a troubled past for hipster hangouts"
> ...



On the Adventure playground in LJ she by as been doing a lot to save it. 

With ES I think they want article written in a certain way. Years ago I met a journalist who used to write for ES. They offered to do an article on housing problems. To be told it wouldn't fit in. That it might put off advertisers.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Operation Paperclip - Wikipedia



I remember seeing a photo of Von Braun in US. He had reinvented himself as an American. Suntanned and looking every inch a patriotic American. It's a fascinating story how people changed sides to survive.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't know whether this has been posted already but... between minutes 11 and 13 there is some charming footage of ol Brixton I never saw before. Be aware - this is a well cheeky comedy show so the easily offended should look away etc.
Famalam


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Best bit from that article:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mightily relieved to have it confirmed that I live in Brixton, and not Stockwell. Commiserations to all you poor SW9'ers...



It's always good when the truth is spoken loud!


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

So the self-styled 'co-operative council' doesn't want to be so co-operative any more... 

Lambeth Council looks at ways to ‘manage’ right of residents to inspect Town Hall finances


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Some things to do over t'weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 22nd – Sun 24th Sept 2017


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Pure Vinyl opens today: 






In photos: Brixton’s Pure Vinyl record shop opens today


----------



## phillm (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Man, this lot sound unbelievably edgy: Cut-Throat hairdressers who a "A TOUCH OF CUT-THROAT LONDON ATTITUDE SPRINKLED ON THE TOP."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving about £205 a week doing it myself. Nearly 10k a year. 25 quid for 'a blow' seems rather cheap though.


----------



## phillm (Sep 22, 2017)

There's a 4min(!) video...the chairs are very important apparently....oh and 'pomade'.


----------



## phillm (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I remember seeing a photo of Von Braun in US. He had reinvented himself as an American. Suntanned and looking every inch a patriotic American. It's a fascinating story how people changed sides to survive.



He was lucky knowing what he did - lesser mortals would have been hung for less.

The Unfolding Journey: Wernher von Braun: From Nazi Rocket Engineer To America's Space Race Hero


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 22, 2017)

Anyone got any info or links about the design trail stuff thats going on this weekend?

I met a young woman painting WHERE THE PANTERS ROARED on Railton rd pavement. She said it was part of design trail stuff and there was a walk going on on sat starting at the Commercial in Herne Hill - but I cant find anything about it - like when does it start? cost?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Definitely not for me, then.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone got any info or links about the design trail stuff thats going on this weekend?
> 
> I met a young woman painting WHERE THE PANTERS ROARED on Railton rd pavement. She said it was part of design trail stuff and there was a walk going on on sat starting at the Commercial in Herne Hill - but I cant find anything about it - like when does it start? cost?


It's all here: 
Brixton Design Trail – Brixton Design Trail – one of the quarters of London Design Festival

I wanted to really like it - and some of the individual stuff looks OK - but I couldn't really get on with the guff: 



> Brixton Design Trail returns for its second year as a London Design Festival District with a theme of Love is Power, communicating the positive force of love in celebrating difference and promoting acceptance. Brixton will showcase an exciting line up of local designers from a range of backgrounds, highlighting that our community is made up of many cultures living alongside each other with respect for diversity and an appreciation of many shared values – it is this mix that is the essence of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

phillm said:


> There's a 4min(!) video...the chairs are very important apparently....oh and 'pomade'.



Giving really great haircut to anyone... . regardless of who they are," says one bloke.
"We never say no to anyone," says the other.

Why the fuck would they?


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Giving really great haircut to anyone... . regardless of who they are," says one bloke.
> "We never say no to anyone," says the other.
> 
> *Why the fuck would they?*








?


----------



## ash (Sep 22, 2017)

What do we make of this one:

The Midnight Run | Ovalhouse


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone got any info or links about the design trail stuff thats going on this weekend?
> 
> I met a young woman painting WHERE THE PANTERS ROARED on Railton rd pavement. She said it was part of design trail stuff and there was a walk going on on sat starting at the Commercial in Herne Hill - but I cant find anything about it - like when does it start? cost?



It's also at the Loughborough Farm. See here at bottom of page where I posted up photos:

Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter


----------



## bimble (Sep 22, 2017)

Just read that article in the ES. It's painful as a resident who has being working closely with her. Unnecessarily thoughless and crass dismissal of people's concerns, not part of the requirement of writing the article I don't think. No wonder LJAG is a divisive issue here if she is happy to express such views in the national press. I'm on friendly terms with Anthea and we've worked together closely on the issue of the playground but that article was a shock.
I know she reads these pages, it does seem odd that she's not a member but felt the need to characterise this website as a reactionary joke.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy 

Some of my photos of design trail behind the old Bradys ex pub. Where the food market used to be. Some of the work is interesting.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

Not sure what the bankside thing is.


----------



## alcopop (Sep 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> Just read that article in the ES. It's painful as a resident who has being working closely with her. Unnecessarily thoughless and crass dismissal of people's concerns, not part of the requirement of writing the article I don't think. No wonder LJAG is a divisive issue here if she is happy to express such views in the national press. I'm on friendly terms with Anthea and we've worked together closely on the issue of the playground but that article was a shock.
> I know she reads these pages, it does seem odd that she's not a member but felt the need to characterise this website as a reactionary joke.



I am unsure that you are aware of the meaning of reactionary.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> Just read that article in the ES. It's painful as a resident who has being working closely with her. Unnecessarily thoughless and crass dismissal of people's concerns, not part of the requirement of writing the article I don't think. No wonder LJAG is a divisive issue here if she is happy to express such views in the national press. I'm on friendly terms with Anthea and we've worked together closely on the issue of the playground but that article was a shock.
> I know she reads these pages, it does seem odd that she's not a member but felt the need to characterise this website as a reactionary joke.



I've just re read the article in ES. I also found it painful to read. I agree with your reasons for finding it painful.

I did think the comment on Urban could have been left out. It is unnecessary dig at Urban posters. Contrast the dismissive one liner on Urban which has been part of Brixton for years with three paragraphs extolling the virtues of Squires recent move here. 

Btw I understand your use of the word reactionary in the context of your post.

I know we all have to have a day job but the article could have been written in a different way. Just info on house prices, amenities and transport links. Not all the rest of it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I've just re read the article in ES. I also found it painful to read. I agree with your reasons for finding it painful.
> 
> I did think the comment on Urban could have been left out. It is unnecessary dig at Urban posters. Contrast the dismissive one liner on Urban which has been part of Brixton for years with three paragraphs extolling the virtues of Squires recent move here.
> 
> ...


It's weird to mention urban.  I'm not surprised by the tone of the article - it's what all the property puff pieces in the paper are like.  It;s really odd to mention this site though - I don't see what it's supposed to achieve, the number of readers of the article who know the site must be tiny.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did think the comment on Urban could have been left out. It is unnecessary dig at Urban posters. Contrast the dismissive one liner on Urban which has been part of Brixton for years with three paragraphs extolling the virtues of Squires recent move here.


And that's the bit that rubbed me up the wrong way. The "shock horror" comments seemed particularly snide. 

Some people do give a fuck about gentrification because they've lost their homes or businesses as a direct result of it.


----------



## bimble (Sep 22, 2017)

Anthea is in a very tricky position locally, she's embattled and in some ways very isolated, despite & because of her powerful position in relation to the council. Its so heated and divided round here (in LJ) and she is seen by some as the face of gentrification, if I were her I'd be nervous about just popping to Tesco's. 
So the stress of that must be really strange to live with on a daily basis but that doesn't help me understand why she felt the need to make those dismissive quips in the ES, cathartic as it might have felt to write or whatever.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> It's weird to mention urban.  I'm not surprised by the tone of the article - it's what all the property puff pieces in the paper are like.  It;s really odd to mention this site though - I don't see what it's supposed to achieve, the number of readers of the article who know the site must be tiny.


That said, if you type Brixton into Google, urban75 appears right near the top.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> It's weird to mention urban.  I'm not surprised by the tone of the article - it's what all the property puff pieces in the paper are like.  It;s really odd to mention this site though - I don't see what it's supposed to achieve, the number of readers of the article who know the site must be tiny.



It would not surprise me if Anthea thought she could slip this in as a piece of suberversion. On the surface dismissive but bringing up the issues. Reading against the grain.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> And that's the bit that rubbed me up the wrong way. The "shock horror" comments seemed particularly snide.
> 
> Some people do give a fuck about gentrification because they've lost their homes or businesses as a direct result of it.



I did notice the article , whilst giving Squires three paragraphs, omits to mention that a large section of Brixton market area is boarded up courtesy of Network Rail.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It would not surprise me if Anthea thought she could slip this in as a piece of suberversion. On the surface dismissive but bringing up the issues. Reading against the grain.


If that was her aim, I think she could have done a far better job of it.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did notice the article , whilst giving Squires three paragraphs, omits to mention that a large section of Brixton market area is boarded up courtesy of Network Rail.


urban is dismissed in a sentence, then it's full on Squires-gush: 



> The hugely respected architect Michael Squire, head of Squire & Partners, has moved the company in. He is one of the new Brixton’s biggest fans, having recently transported his offices from King’s Cross to Ferndale Road, where the firm has renovated one of Brixton’s lost landmarks, the Bon Marche department store, a stone’s throw from the high street.
> 
> The Department Store, as he calls his building, has a brand-new glass dome and a restaurant on the ground floor, and although Squire is coy about how much the development has cost, he says the move to Brixton makes sense both financially and socially. “I found King’s Cross was becoming increasingly corporate. Here in Brixton there is a community and we are much more engaged in local activities.”


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> urban is dismissed in a sentence, then it's full on Squires-gush:



I found the juxtaposition as irritating as the comment on Urban itself. It was deliberate.

The Squires quote I've heard him say himself. How Kings Cross was becoming corporate and they moved to Brixton as there is community here. Squires helped design the regenerated Kings Cross. Make it what it is today. Then decide to move here as end result of Kings Cross is that it's "corporate". Like it had nothing to do with them. If design has an important role in a community As Brixton Design trail implies. Something went wrong in Kings Cross.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2017)

ash said:


> What do we make of this one:
> 
> The Midnight Run | Ovalhouse


Sounds dreadful, or maybe it's just that the write-up is dreadful.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

This is all getting a bit too much. 









> Following happenings at the V&A, Tate Modern and London Design Festival, experimental utopia Brixtopia lands in Dalston. Mixing art, protest and the Brixton Pound, Brixtopia is a nation state-of-mind – and everyone is welcome.





> Dress to Protest – bring clothes to convert with BodyPolitic



BRIXTOPIA #5 — BRIXTON ♥︎ DALSTON


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone got any info or links about the design trail stuff thats going on this weekend?
> 
> I met a young woman painting WHERE THE PANTERS ROARED on Railton rd pavement. She said it was part of design trail stuff and there was a walk going on on sat starting at the Commercial in Herne Hill - but I cant find anything about it - like when does it start? cost?


The walk is advertised in the Lambeth Heritage Festival booklet.

It's tempting for me too - but it's a bit short notice to book, and anyway in my case I need to go a another event at St Andrews Stockwell Green at 2.30 pm (which could well be demolished and redeveloped, so hearing about the history is almost a one-off)

Maybe I'll try tagging along at the Commercial. If there are not 40 people maybe they can fit another one in.

But if she starts going on about bodies in the streets I might suggest she should've been doing the Gerrard Winstanley digger event yesterday (which was iteresting, if intense).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The walk is advertised in the Lambeth Heritage Festival booklet.
> View attachment 116221
> It's tempting for me too - but it's a bit short notice to book, and anyway in my case I need to go a another event at St Andrews Stockwell Green at 2.30 pm (which could well be demolished and redeveloped, so hearing about the history is almost a one-off)
> 
> ...


Oh dear i'm late, so not sure I'll make it either.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 23, 2017)

Crafty Fox Market in Squires Department Store allows access to their very well done posh top floor bar / staff canteen - photos


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

Tonight! Brixton tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop at the Brixton Buzz takeover party at the Dogstar, Sat 23rd Sept

I have a small guest list so drop me a PM....


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

I like this piece of art. 











Brixton Design Trail 2017: Hubb by Awma in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

Pure Vinyl store looks good: 











In photos: Brixton’s Pure Vinyl record shop opens today


----------



## madolesance (Sep 23, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Crafty Fox Market in Squires Department Store allows access to their very well done posh top floor bar / staff canteen - photos



It's quite staggering the amount of money they have spent just on the bar/ dining area on the 4th floor. I was up there today and met a few Brixton folk and all had our mouths wide open at the sheer quality and total no expense spared just it that one area. 

It all looks amazing and you can kick back feeling like your not in Brixton.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 23, 2017)

It is a very impressive space and they have spent fortunes but as number 9 in the Architect's Journal top 100 British practices they do need to impress visiting clients - We should be happy and pleased they have spent their money in Toplin House/The Department Store and Brixton


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 23, 2017)

Bar looks a bit nippy to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 24, 2017)

ricbake said:


> It is a very impressive space and they have spent fortunes but as number 9 in the Architect's Journal top 100 British practices they do need to impress visiting clients - We should be happy and pleased they have spent their money in Toplin House/The Department Store and Brixton
> View attachment 116306



I went in to see the craft market. Didn't feel like going upstairs. It has the look of places I go into in Shoreditch.

It has the feel of a place designed to impress rich clients. I didn't feel like staying and left.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 24, 2017)

I did my best to like the Design trail. But found the concept behind vapid.

Love is Power: respect for our differences and acknowledgement of our shared values.

I don't see that. Love didn't stop Network Rail.

I also saw today to coincide with design trail the furniture and planters have gone from Beehive place. Which is probably a coincidence but still annoying. Love is Power. Not if ur Lambeth Council.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 24, 2017)

ricbake said:


> We should be happy and pleased they have spent their money in Toplin House/The Department Store and Brixton
> View attachment 116306



Shall we tug our forelocks while we're at it?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 24, 2017)

ricbake said:


> It is a very impressive space and they have spent fortunes but as number 9 in the Architect's Journal top 100 British practices they do need to impress visiting clients - We should be happy and pleased they have spent their money in Toplin House/The Department Store and Brixton
> View attachment 116306



Still not sure why they had to replace the lantern. New one is ok but not really a dazzling piece of 'starchitecture'.


----------



## bimble (Sep 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did my best to like the Design trail. But found the concept behind vapid.
> 
> Love is Power: respect for our differences and acknowledgement of our shared values.
> 
> ...



It's gotten beyond a joke these last few years, the use of 'Love' in vapid slogans to sell and brand everything from Lambeth council to McDonalds.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 24, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh dear i'm late, so not sure I'll make it either.


I went - it was a mixed bag. First half was Robert Holden giving a detailed lecture in the 198 building about the Herne Hill Grand cinema, which he said amusingly (and possibly in jest?) was the LAST cinema in London to be converted to sound.

Lots of photo slides - plus a discussion of how to run a defunct cinema as a bargain basement Bingo Hall (in a chain of 2 with Forest Hill) - apparently twinning up also doubles the Jackpot and this necessitated a telephone hotline between the venues so people could call "House" in either Herne Hill or Forest Hill.

After this the people from 198 said a bit about their work and we then went walking down Railton Road taking in the Brixton Advice Centre (formerly home of CLR James and Darcus Howe), the 121 Anarchist Centre, Pearls Gay Jamaican Shebeen (103), St George's Residences, site of the former Brixton Gay Centre (in front of St George's) and some discussion of Olive Morris, Rotimi Fane Kayode - gay Nigerian photographer who lived (I think it was 117 Railton Road - there is a gold plague outside). Oh and Winifred Atwell.

I don't know what else came up - they were retiring to the brixton Pound cafe, but I had to rush to the St Andrews event in Stockwell Green.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 24, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Shall we tug our forelocks while we're at it?


No just appreciate there is an improvement to that part of Ferndale Road


----------



## CH1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Still not sure why they had to replace the lantern. New one is ok but not really a dazzling piece of 'starchitecture'.


I saw some kind of flickering striplight in there late at night on the way home from Victoria on British Rail.

The old dome couldn't give the impression of a vibrant mini electrical storm - though as you have to be on the Orpington-bound platform of the station to see it I admit this is an esoteric point.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> It's gotten beyond a joke these last few years, the use of 'Love' in vapid slogans to sell and brand everything from Lambeth council to McDonalds.


This, ten times over.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Sep 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> It's gotten beyond a joke these last few years, the use of 'Love' in vapid slogans to sell and brand everything from Lambeth council to McDonalds.



Slightly different but found the Love sculpture thing in that well known haven of love and understanding, Bishopsgate in the City, handy for RBS, a bit annoying and cynical. Also, is it mean spirited to think that painting Love on a £5m house on Oakley Street a bit much


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did my best to like the Design trail. But found the concept behind vapid.



I agree.

I restrained myself from commenting on the photos of the loughborough farm contribution you posted on another thread.

The "love is power" theme and other variations are not just vapid, they've got nothing to do with design.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2017)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/do-you-have-this-kind-of-lettering-in-your-home.349022/


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I like this piece of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this too. It has attracted a lot of attention. This afternoon we were just starting our Hula Hooping event and the Deen Bikers - Muslim Bikers UK - roared across the square and lined up in an orderly fashion to make this film Deen Riders

Great afternoon on Windrush Sq.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 24, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Looks from twitter like they'll be opening soon
> 
> Hope & Anchor (@HopeAndAnchorSW) on Twitter



Website updated as well...



> Right now, we've having a much-needed makeover (and yes, the carpets will match the drapes). .
> 
> As long as the paint is dry in time, we'll be opening the doors again on 12th October. Expect a pub to make Brixton proud: cocktails to write home about, a craft beer range to bring a smile to the faces of London's hippest of hipsters and proper beer-soaking, hunger-stomping street food.
> 
> ...


"Tiki Huts and an outside tequila bar" 

The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2017)

The Tiki huts were there before were they not?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 25, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> Slightly different but found the Love sculpture thing in that well known haven of love and understanding, Bishopsgate in the City, handy for RBS, a bit annoying and cynical. Also, is it mean spirited to think that painting Love on a £5m house on Oakley Street a bit much
> View attachment 116342 View attachment 116341



Depends what they love.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> Website updated as well...
> 
> ​"Tiki Huts and an outside tequila bar"
> 
> The Horror! The Horror!


They're actually targeting the "hippest of hipsters"?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone know what's going on at the tube station? Loads of cops there now.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 25, 2017)

That ES gentrification-is-lovely article is no big surprise. People forced out of Brixton are not going to get any sympathy from George Osborne's paper. I don't know anything about Anthea Masey, but I wouldn't expect an ES writer of a property guide to be given much latitude.  The brief is 20 mins research for predictable formulaic guff to keep the estate agents happy. The ES is heavily dependent on their adverts.  Some say that Brexit has caused a 15% drop in Brixton property prices, so the story could have had a 'Brixton is a bargain' angle. Maybe the writer is unaware of that, or maybe that's a taboo topic because you can't really bring it up without reminding people that Brexit has almost strangled sales. That's not what the estate agents want to read.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The Tiki huts were there before were they not?


You could be right.  
I'm afraid just the sight of the Clapham cliche clientele getting off the bus to go into the pub in its previous Grand Union incarnation on a Thursday to Saturday night has deterred me from paying a visit for the last five years or so.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> You could be right.
> I'm afraid just the sight of the Clapham cliche clientele getting off the bus to go into the pub in its previous Grand Union incarnation on a Thursday to Saturday night has deterred me from paying a visit for the last five years or so.


I think your instincts may have served you well.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I think your instincts may have served you well.


But I now need somewhere to wear my Scotland rugby shirt *ironically* - now that the Trinity is serving a very differing demographic.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2017)

FWIW The Railway in Tulse Hill has had such huts for many years and avoided gentrification.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2017)

T & P said:


> FWIW The Railway in Tulse Hill has had such huts for many years and avoided gentrification.


Too far away from Cla'am and far enough away from the Brixton hipsters to avoid the rah rah brigade.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

It gets its share of rah rahs....


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It gets its share of rah rahs....


Compared to the new Rah Rah Hotspot by Acre Lane Blues Kitchen/Barrio, you've got a looooong way before making the grade.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2017)

Yours for £85 in Brixton Village.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 26, 2017)

I've heard some racist euphemisms in my time but the term "French Trolley" for a battered wheelchair seems like it belongs in 1917 not 2017?


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 26, 2017)

Saw this going up on Popes Road...


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 26, 2017)

That's a portrait of the guy who manages the Pope's Road toilets. Apparently he's been doing it 7 days a week for decades.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 26, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> That's a portrait of the guy who manages the Pope's Road toilets. Apparently he's been doing it 7 days a week for decades.



I was wondering who it was, thats brilliant.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm afraid I've forgotten his name, but he takes immense pride in his work.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The Tiki huts were there before were they not?


Yes they were. To be honest, the garden is the best thing about that place. Their twitter feed and website is full of attempting-to-be-cool marketing wank, but I actually think as a Youngs pub (rather than a Grand Union) it might be a reasonable place for a pint.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello, by the way. It's been a while!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 26, 2017)

May I nudge people to comment on the Rachel Heywood thread, which I've just posted in? Support Cllr Rachel Heywood


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2017)

Rent arrears is not ‘intentional homelessness’


----------



## northeast (Sep 27, 2017)

I just don't get why a garden needs tiki huts. Keep it simple a garden. Most people don't have gardens last thing I want to do is go get a drink and sit in a plywood hut.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2017)

It's to remind them of that time on Koh Phangan when Tristram was a total ledge, mate.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> That's a portrait of the guy who manages the Pope's Road toilets. Apparently he's been doing it 7 days a week for decades.


That's a nice thing to do. I took some pics tonight of the finished thing so I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

The Casa Brixton on Pope's Road was rocking tonight around 11.15pm. Really lively, happy crowd inside.


----------



## innit (Sep 27, 2017)

I only ever went to the Grand Union at lunchtime, because it was a convenient central meeting point for my mum friends  and the tiki huts are brilliant for babies in the summer - shade, privacy for feeding and changing, screen other people from a bit of griping. And they had TVs at the time so we watched Wimbledon.

I have it from a friend of a friend who put on one of the stops on the design trail that S&P have put heaps of cash where their mouth is on the community stuff, offering discounted rents to local traders and spending a lot on participating in the design trail (it was very expensive for the businesses that took part apparently).


----------



## Tropi (Sep 27, 2017)

Did you hear about the illegal rave in the empty Toyota dealer shop at the top of Brixton Hill? I was told that the police came but said they could do nothing and it was Lambeth's noise control people that had to to stop it. Lambeth noise control people don't work on weekends anymore. The church next door asked the guys to stop the music while they were having their service but were told to fuck off and had rubbish throw at them. Very bad.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 27, 2017)

Scumbags


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2017)

So effectively Lambeth no longer have noise control?  From what I remember when I had noisy neighbours, they had to witness the noise from inside the property of the person complaining to ensure it was of nuisance level before they could do anything. If they no longer attend any weekend or evening complaints how do they take action


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> So effectively Lambeth no longer have noise control?  From what I remember when I had noisy neighbours, they had to witness the noise from inside the property of the person complaining to ensure it was of nuisance level before they could do anything. If they no longer attend any weekend or evening complaints how do they take action



Now they require multiple independent complaints before investigating. Which isn't very helpful if you are the only one being affected.


> The following service thresholds are used by the service to identify priority noise nuisance issues. Only complaints that meet this criteria will be passed onto the Community Safety Area Teams to be dealt with
> 
> 
> Where three or more calls are received, in one month from different households
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 27, 2017)

It's happening across lots of LA's. Noise control staff are working a reduced hours service.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 27, 2017)

oh ffs!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2017)

Neighbours working together can be an effective way of dealing with this. It's harder for the miscreant to carry on regardless when challenged by a group. I was one of many who collaborated to get rid of a tenant who was using his flat in Clifton Mansions as a commercial party venue. And maybe the Sleepless Brixton group will get rid of the late night buskers who plague them. Residents associations are getting all kinds of things done. There are some things we're better at than councils/police. For example, according to a Lambeth employee, the council can't point CCTV at your front door, which is a problem if you want to gather evidence of people having a shit in it, or dealing drugs. But you are allowed to fit your own camera. The residents of the Bovril building have done this.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Neighbours working together can be an effective way of dealing with this. It's harder for the miscreant to carry on regardless when challenged by a group. I was one of many who collaborated to get rid of a tenant who was using his flat in Clifton Mansions as a commercial party venue. And maybe the Sleepless Brixton group will get rid of the late night buskers who plague them. Residents associations are getting all kinds of things done. There are some things we're better at than councils/police. For example, according to a Lambeth employee, the council can't point CCTV at your front door, which is a problem if you want to gather evidence of people having a shit in it, or dealing drugs. But you are allowed to fit your own camera. The residents of the Bovril building have done this.


There's still lots of extra dodgy drug activity along Rushcroft Road. Reminds me of what we used to get at the Barrier Block.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 27, 2017)

editor said:


> There's still lots of extra dodgy drug activity along Rushcroft Road. Reminds me of what we used to get at the Barrier Block.


Yeah there's usually a few smoking crack there most nights - weirdly they always seem to congregate in the entrance way to the same building each time, one of the ones just opposite the end of Electric Lane. I see them there all the time, can't imagine what the residents think, it's strange that they always seem to hover around the same building.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

That bunch who doing those early morning 'raves' at Brixton Beach are now their thing at the Ministry of Sound. I can't think of much worse than my morning starting with this: 



> Please find information below regarding *Morning Gloryville*, pioneers of sober raving, who are closing their summer series of conscious clubbing events with the first ever *Morning Gloryville Banana Party*.
> 
> Taking place from 6.30am to 10.30am, early rising ravers are encouraged to join in the monkey madness where they can expect inflatable bananas, banana pistols, apes, gorillas and other surprises at this inclusive and energising event.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

Quizzer from Brixton's Effra Social on BBC2's Eggheads competition right now!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

I really like this artwork:







Brixton: Local hero celebrated in wonderful Pope’s Road street art


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

This is such a brilliant project.






Brixton youngsters from Ebony Horse Club play polo at charity event


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

Great initiative for folks needing to learn about basic computing:  Learn internet and computer skills for free: Digital Champions at Brixton Library, Thursday, Fridays and Sundays


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

Please read and sign! Lambeth Council petition: Rent arrears is not ‘intentional homelessness’


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

On Railton Road; 






Brixton Bikehangers get the Eley Kishimoto multi-colour makeover treatment


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

We're at the Market House on Friday - message me if you want to get on the guest list 






Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us now for free guest passes! Fri 29th Sept


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 28, 2017)

Is the Virgin phone store being replaced by a Pret?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Is the Virgin phone store being replaced by a Pret?


I was wondering (a) what happened to that store and (b) how long it would take Pret to join Brixton's chain coffee gang.

Edit: there's nothing in the planning database.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

And here's the Standard's latest fluff piece on Brixton 
Climbing the ladder: how one Brixton couple swapped renting for a shared-ownership home that earns them equity | Homes and Property


----------



## Angellic (Sep 28, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's the Standard's latest fluff piece on Brixton
> Climbing the ladder: how one Brixton couple swapped renting for a shared-ownership home that earns them equity | Homes and Property



Does he unfurl wings and fly to Mayfair?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Sep 28, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's the Standard's latest fluff piece on Brixton
> Climbing the ladder: how one Brixton couple swapped renting for a shared-ownership home that earns them equity | Homes and Property


It would be v interesting to see what is the most common % of shared ownership people buy. I scraped together 5% but he bought 50% straight off! Staircasing is a con too unless you're minted, given that the value rises so your second instalment could end up being double your first, for the same %. The great fat fib of 'affordable housing'.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2017)

editor said:


> There's still lots of extra dodgy drug activity along Rushcroft Road. Reminds me of what we used to get at the Barrier Block.


I saw an arrest there out of my window at 2 am this morning! Coppers managed to outrun their prisoner. Must be difficult to outrun a young guy in trainers when you're wearing boots and a stab vest and a radio and a bodycam and a belt festooned with gear.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2017)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I like this too. It has attracted a lot of attention.



Seems to me it's a poor imitation of James Turrell's work. He built one of these at the Festival Hall about 30 years ago - I've never forgotten it .


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2017)

The B Our Guest bridge is to be redesigned Open projects – Brixton Design Trail. I like it the way it is..it should be listed.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> The B Our Guest bridge is to be redesigned Open projects – Brixton Design Trail. I like it the way it is..it should be listed.


There's a separate thread about that already!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks. That thread is a proper blast from the past, half of it's by people who've quit or been banned! B OUR Guest sign on Brixton Road rail bridge by Marks & Sparks

May as well plug the petition to preserve B Our Guest Restore the Brixton B OUR GUEST artwork | Campaigns by You


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

Not cool


----------



## Tropi (Sep 29, 2017)

All so young! 


editor said:


> We're at the Market House on Friday - message me if you want to get on the guest list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Seems to me it's a poor imitation of James Turrell's work. He built one of these at the Festival Hall about 30 years ago - I've never forgotten it .




They've got one of his pieces on permanent display at Houghton Hall, Norfolk:

Houghton Hall


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Not cool




That's shit....


----------



## northeast (Sep 29, 2017)

As mentioned earlier Lexadon had resubmitted a new planning application for the Diamond Hire site on Acre Lane. The previous application was refused for reasons below, so the developer took off one floor and added a round corner but its still way to big for the site and will dominate the area and surrounding properties. The old application had attracted 27 comments from locals, be great if this second application could get similar attention and hopefully refusal. Although I don't hold out much hope the planners really take public comments on board other than just acknowledging them. Think comments close on the 9th. 

17/03846/FUL     |              Demolition of buildings and erection of a part 2, part 4 and part 5-storey building with basement level to provide 613sqm of office space (B1 Use Class), 22 self contained flats and 2 dwelling houses (C3 Use Class), together with provision of cycle and refuse storage, plus hard and soft landscaping with communal amenity space.                  |                                                                      41 - 45 Acre Lane London SW2 5TN

_The proposed development by virtue of its excessive bulk and scale and its design, particularly at the 
corner of Acre Lane and Baytree Road, would result in a building which would appear discordant and overly 
dominant in relation to the prevailing local character, and create an inappropriate context that would not respect or 
contribute to the intended future character of the area, contrary to policy Q7 (i) and (ii) of the Lambeth Local Plan 
2015_


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

northeast said:


> As mentioned earlier Lexadon had resubmitted a new planning application for the Diamond Hire site on Acre Lane. The previous application was refused for reasons below, so the developer took off one floor and added a round corner but its still way to big for the site and will dominate the area and surrounding properties. The old application had attracted 27 comments from locals, be great if this second application could get similar attention and hopefully refusal. Although I don't hold out much hope the planners really take public comments on board other than just acknowledging them. Think comments close on the 9th.
> 
> 17/03846/FUL	 |			  Demolition of buildings and erection of a part 2, part 4 and part 5-storey building with basement level to provide 613sqm of office space (B1 Use Class), 22 self contained flats and 2 dwelling houses (C3 Use Class), together with provision of cycle and refuse storage, plus hard and soft landscaping with communal amenity space.				  |																	  41 - 45 Acre Lane London SW2 5TN
> 
> ...


Fancy writing a piece for Buzz detailing your objections to the site and perhaps suggesting what form other objections should take?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

Tropi said:


> All so young!


Not always - we often get a fairly mixed crowd in there. Heck, sometimes I'm not even the oldest person there!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

This sounds great - enter the comp if you want to try your luck!






Win one pair of free tickets for Celebrate Pegasus! – a  celebration of black presence in opera, Thurs 5th Oct


----------



## northeast (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Fancy writing a piece for Buzz detailing your objections to the site and perhaps suggesting what form other objections should take?



I'll try my best and send it over.


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2017)

So the "chip shop" does private functions ? No longer any pretence of being a chip shop then.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> So the "chip shop" does private functions ? No longer any pretence of being a chip shop then.


Bet their "private functions" can't match this (from La Grande Boufee 1973)


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> So effectively Lambeth no longer have noise control?  From what I remember when I had noisy neighbours, they had to witness the noise from inside the property of the person complaining to ensure it was of nuisance level before they could do anything. If they no longer attend any weekend or evening complaints how do they take action



The out of hours noise team is no longer available.

They don't take action. In central Brixton it means that one no longer has access to independent verification of a noise nuisance.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's the Standard's latest fluff piece on Brixton
> Climbing the ladder: how one Brixton couple swapped renting for a shared-ownership home that earns them equity | Homes and Property



What I find most obvious from ES housing articles is that they are thinly disguised adverts for developers.


----------



## ash (Sep 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The out of hours noise team is no longer available.
> 
> They don't take action. In central Brixton it means that one no longer has access to independent verification of a noise nuisance.


It's so out of order. Where I used to live we had a real problem with parties next door - we couldn't hear the Tv and the floor would shake. Admittedly we had to to stay up until 6 am (but couldn't sleep anyway) but they would come and monitor it and shut them down.  This would be parties that I had already been to and politely asked to turn it down. These days we'd need several neighbours to complain with us over a period of time which is shit. Also wasting police time of people do need to complain


----------



## innit (Sep 30, 2017)

ash said:


> It's so out of order. Where I used to live we had a real problem with parties next door - we couldn't hear the Tv and the floor would shake. Admittedly we had to to stay up until 6 am (but couldn't sleep anyway) but they would come and monitor it and shut them down.  This would be parties that I had already been to and politely asked to turn it down. These days we'd need several neighbours to complain with us over a period of time which is shit. Also wasting police time of people do need to complain


The police don't do anything either, your only option is to fill out an online form and either hope your neighbours do the same or ask them to.

Thankfully our party neighbours have just moved out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Bet their "private functions" can't match this (from La Grande Boufee 1973)




Now that is a bonkers film...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2017)

innit said:


> your only option is to fill out an online form



Or attack them with a hammer


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 30, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Or attack them with a hammer



This is what results when councils do nothing. Its funny how they mange to close a club down when new flats are put up not deal with some anti social cunt in a block of flats.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2017)

19sixtysix said:


> This is what results when councils do nothing. Its funny how they mange to close a club down when new flats are put up not deal with some anti social cunt in a block of flats.



I know. I spent a night in Brixton nick after 6 months of hell living next door to someone who wasn't in their right mind and played Janet Jackson and Phil Collins full blast for 24 hrs a day. The police and noise people steered well clear because he had mental health issues (and was refusing his meds), the whole street was shit scared of this bloke as he was violent and abusive..... and one night I just lost it.

Things calmed down a bit after that. Amazing how similar the effects of a hammer had to his meds....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 30, 2017)

Noise can take the most civilised person over the edge. I've just moved to a new place and I'm realising how much I like not hearing other peoples TVs.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 30, 2017)

Can you all get out of bed and come to Come Together in windrush square please?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 30, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can you all get out of bed and come to Come Together in windrush square please?


what is it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hello, by the way. It's been a while!



Wondered where you'd slunk of to!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> It's to remind them of that time on Koh Phangan when Tristram was a total ledge, mate.



The only thing someone named Tristram can ever be, is a shandy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I really like this artwork:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful.  I wonder how long it'll be before some non-entity tags it?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 30, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can you all get out of bed and come to Come Together in windrush square please?


 Well I wondered through on my way to market, it all seemed really jolly, there was a good band on, people dancing and lovely chilled happy atmosphere. 
What was it all about?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

ash said:


> It's so out of order. Where I used to live we had a real problem with parties next door - we couldn't hear the Tv and the floor would shake. Admittedly we had to to stay up until 6 am (but couldn't sleep anyway) but they would come and monitor it and shut them down.  This would be parties that I had already been to and politely asked to turn it down. These days we'd need several neighbours to complain with us over a period of time which is shit. Also wasting police time of people do need to complain



What I don't understand is how this would work. My understanding was that noise complaints had to be " verified". That is someone from noise team came down to record the noise level. If it was above certain level then it was independently verified noise complaint which could be acted on. If now Council don't do this how will ongoing noise nuisance be dealt with? It's not a police matter as far as I know. Plus I'm sure the Police have other matters to deal with. All these "austerity" cuts man that police have been dumped with these social problems.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2017)

The Bookmongers dog Rosa died recently. Very sad. She was always in the shop.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2017)

Poor Rosa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The Bookmongers dog Rosa died recently. Very sad. She was always in the shop.View attachment 116801


Must have been 100 in dog years


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> What I find most obvious from ES housing articles is that they are thinly disguised adverts for developers.


Very thinly


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - October 2017


----------

